# Sticky  +++ REPORT STATUS CHANGES HERE (Topped Out, Completed, On Hold, Canceled) +++



## i_am_hydrogen

ZZ-II said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505636&page=19
> 
> please change the height to 211m


Done


----------



## ZZ-II

many thx


----------



## Shapoor

i_am_hydrogen, I've got a question about thread titles. I know a U/C 48 fl tower which is probably 200m+ because of its floor number and spire but I do not know its exact height and there's no info about it on the net. Shall I just put "? m" in the title when I start the thread?

Sorry if this is off-topic. I couldn't find any better thread for this question.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

There's a skyscraper in the proposed section with 200m+ (Shanghai Tower in Liverpool) as the height, so I'm sure it would be OK to do it with this one. Wait for confirmation with the mods, though.


----------



## wjfox

Shapoor said:


> i_am_hydrogen, I've got a question about thread titles. I know a U/C 48 fl tower which is probably 200m+ because of its floor number and spire but I do not know its exact height and there's no info about it on the net. Shall I just put "? m" in the title when I start the thread?
> 
> Sorry if this is off-topic. I couldn't find any better thread for this question.


Just put "200m+", thanks.


----------



## brightside.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481137 <------ ON HOLD


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454733
Seems to be completed


----------



## Skoulikimou

*Topped out *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=373199


----------



## dars-dm

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=213958 - looks like T/O. And Moscow tower is probably a supertall. Put 299m to highest tower until exact height is known


----------



## Imre

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341444&page=10

Park Place , completed


----------



## India101

The Imperial Towers have topped out.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=471390


----------



## HD

please change the height of this back to 204m and the floor count to 50fl (the "floors" in the rooftop structure don't count) - the 211m figure was not official.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505636&page=21

thank you


----------



## Ni3lS

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423534 

Please change status to T/O and can you change the title into 215m instead of 200m?

__________________________________________________________________________

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474462

Please change status to T/O

__________________________________________________________________________

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=435495

Please change status to T/O


Thanks!


----------



## ZZ-II

please change the name to "30 Park Place" 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=576845&page=10


----------



## bestkub

Please Move to Highrises.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=858608


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^All done.


----------



## VIP

Please change these to T/O !

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=532618

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=532488


----------



## lacailacai

Please change the name to *Bitexco Financial Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446673


----------



## kanye

*ULSAN | Taehwa-River Iaan Exodium | 659 ft | 201m | 54 fl | U/C *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566288&page=2


korea2002 said:


> 2009.6-Topped out


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=460983&page=17
T/O


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600554
*T/O*, and the final height is *215*m

Source: http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=56869


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^All done.


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598528
T/O


----------



## Stephan23

Complete !

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=682984&page=2


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566288
T/O


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=379401 Completed


----------



## lacailacai

Please change the title to *SAIGON | Bitexco Financial Tower | 263m | 860ft | 68fl | U/C*
This tower has 68 floors.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446673


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^All done


----------



## korea2002

this thread is On hold
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560003


----------



## inno4321

*Cancel request*

SEOUL | Geumcheongu massive urban reconstruction | 250m | 820ft | 74 fl | U/C 

Sorry my mistake please delete my thread

I move this thread to proposal


----------



## spectre000

Please change thread title to 50 floors and 850 feet height (source below). Also should be changed to App(roved). Prep will be coming shortly. 
http://www.cnbc.com/id/32774380 "Plans on track for construction of Devon Tower"



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690618

Thanks!


----------



## Ni3lS

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415033

T/O


----------



## Ni3lS

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598488

Completed


----------



## Cristobal_illo

edit


----------



## Skoulikimou

tower official name changed to "Al Tijaria Tower"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=44312526#post44312526


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=583626
*Completed*
Source: http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=48255
^^
by *Massilia*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=457291
*On hold*
Source: http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=321834


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423533
*Completed*
Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=767616
^^
by *jegsky1174* (*flickr*)










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423842
*Completed*
Source: http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&id=qipcotower-doha-qatar&lng=3
^^
by *hanming_huang* (*flickr*)


----------



## stewie1980

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=441332

This building is completed for some time now...


----------



## HK999

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=633246&page=12

building is officially T/O.


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=813818
This thread must be moved to the *Highrises* section.

The height is *647*ft, so the height in meters is *197*m.
And the thread name should be...

MIAMI | Met 2 financial center | 647ft | 47fl | U/C

to

MIAMI | Met 2 | 197m-112m | 647ft-367ft | 46fl-31fl | T/O

In *Blue*: The *Met 2 Office Tower*

In *Red*: The *Met 2 Marriott Marquis*

In the last picture posted by QuantumX, both towers are topped out:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2664/4035222299_f736799466_b.jpg


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518972
T/O


----------



## korea2002

Ni3lS said:


> Done. You should make a sort of project summary post though. Otherwise people don't understand what's going on because you posted completion pictures of Phase 1 in that thread.


yeah.I think you understand this Development is Complex(Step-by step Development Case-Period-2006~2014 yaar),I used term 'phase'.what do you think substitute this term to ?


----------



## korea2002

*2010 Massive Updates by Korea2002*

skyscraper

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549954

Final Height is 292.4m.please change title.

BUSAN | Haewundae I'Park Marina | 958 ft | 292m | 72 fl | U/C


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=574623

Please change title.

GOYANG | Ilsan Doosan We've The Zenith | 754 ft | 230m | 59 fl | prep


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=564581

please move to skyscrapers and change title.
this development is On hold today.

INCHEON | Arena Park Complex | 721 ft | 220m | 52 fl | On Hold


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=571886

please change title.

SEOUL | Doksan Lotte Castle Complex | 656 ft | 200m | 58 fl | App


----------



## korea2002

*2010 Massive Updates by Korea2002-2*

skyscrapers

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556465

please move to status.thanks!
this Development will operate in 2010 Q3.
SEOUL | Kaiv Landmark Tower | 250m | 820ft | 69 fl | App

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=516574

Please move to Title.thanks Ads! cheer up works!
BUSAN | Posco The # Unique tower | 853 ft | 260m | 73 fl | App

skyscrapers

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=745008
please change title.thanks!!
JEJU | Jeju Dream Tower | 715 ft | 218m | 62 fl | PREP

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=742904
Please change title. 50-stories,243.6m-AS+GG Architecture
SEOUL | The Federation of Korean Industries Hall | 800 ft | 244m | 50 fl | Prep


----------



## Ni3lS

Ok. Done.


----------



## korea2002

Ni3lS said:


> Ok. Done.


please work 2 projects more... FKI and Jeju..


----------



## korea2002

*Final Updates-2010 Massive Updates by Korea2002-3*

skyscrapers

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586390

please change title and move to highrise
BUSAN | Kyungdong Jade | 623 ft | 190m | 47 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=745006

please change status

JEJU | Berjaya Jeju Resort | 240m | 787ft | 50 fl | Prep


----------



## Ni3lS

All done. Same means for all your skyscraper projects. If you want me to add them to the quick links thread you have to provide me all the links


----------



## korea2002

Ni3lS said:


> All done. Same means for all your skyscraper projects. If you want me to add them to the quick links thread you have to provide me all the links


OK!
Very thanks!


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446673&page=16
The final height is 269m. So, the height in feets is 883ft.

SAIGON | Bitexco Financial Tower | 269m | 860ft | 68 fl | U/C

to

SAIGON | Bitexco Financial Tower | 269m | 883ft | 68 fl | U/C

Thanks!


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481337
T/O


----------



## Ni3lS

Cristobal_illo said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446673&page=16
> The final height is 269m. So, the height in feets is 883ft.
> 
> SAIGON | Bitexco Financial Tower | 269m | 860ft | 68 fl | U/C
> 
> to
> 
> SAIGON | Bitexco Financial Tower | 269m | 883ft | 68 fl | U/C
> 
> Thanks!





Cristobal_illo said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481337
> T/O


Done


----------



## HK999

Beekman Tower has 76 floors, not 74. please change title to 

NEW YORK | Beekman Place | 267m | 876ft | 76 fl | T/O

thread: beekman


----------



## Ni3lS

chinarulez said:


> Beekman Tower has 76 floors, not 74. please change title to
> 
> NEW YORK | Beekman Place | 267m | 876ft | 76 fl | T/O
> 
> thread: beekman


Done


----------



## Adam2707

ABU DHABI | Regent Emirates Pearl | 240m | 47 fl | U/C

New height: *255m*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=917122


----------



## Ni3lS

Adam2707 said:


> ABU DHABI | Regent Emirates Pearl | 240m | 47 fl | U/C
> 
> New height: *255m*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=917122


Done


----------



## ill-b

Belle van Zuylen, Utrecht, CANCELLED

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=465997


----------



## Ni3lS

ill-b said:


> Belle van Zuylen, Utrecht, CANCELLED
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=465997


Ok. No surprise there


----------



## korea2002

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=995871

Floor is 63 floor(by Lotte Engineering Construction Company's Information)
please modify from 76 to 63.


----------



## Ni3lS

korea2002 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=995871
> 
> Floor is 63 floor(by Lotte Engineering Construction Company's Information)
> please modify from 76 to 63.


Done


----------



## spectre000

Could we change the title of Central Station towers to the following? I think it makes their status a little more clear.

CHICAGO | Central Station | 900ft 83fl App | 790ft 73fl App | 734ft 65fl Com | 595ft 54fl T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=283420

Thanks!


----------



## Ni3lS

O ya? That's digging indeed. Not construction. I don't see a core going up and some construction cranes do you?  I'm sorry but we have rules in the WDN forums:



wjfox said:


> Basically it goes in this order:
> 
> *Pre-planning* = Project is still in the design and consultation phase
> *Pro* = Project has been submitted for planning permission
> *App* = Project has been approved
> *Demo* = Demolition underway on site
> *Prep* = Site clearance/excavation/piling/foundations
> *U/C* = Core and superstructure rising
> *T/O* = Topped out, the tower has reached its maximum height
> *Com* = Internally and externally complete.
> 
> In the UK forum we usually include "Prep" towers in the U/C section.


----------



## Ramako

Ni3lS said:


> O ya? That's digging indeed. Not construction. I don't see a core going up and some construction cranes do you?  I'm sorry but we have rules in the WDN forums:


Well, then this tower should still be in the proposal forum and not U/C because they're still only digging. All I'm asking for is consistency. :cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS

Yes you are right.


----------



## nazrey

Please change the title for this thread: :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=28528416#post28528416

To this:
KUALA LUMPUR | Le Nouvel | 49 fl | 43 fl | U/C

Thank You.


----------



## Ni3lS

nazrey said:


> Please change the title for this thread: :
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=28528416#post28528416
> 
> To this:
> KUALA LUMPUR | Le Nouvel | 49 fl | 43 fl | U/C
> 
> Thank You.


Done


----------



## Cristobal_illo

Cristobal_illo said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407770
> T/O
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=230986
> T/O
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=379644
> T/O


^^I post this some weeks ago.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^Done


----------



## Cristobal_illo

^^Thanks!
______________________________________________________________

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=471379
Many sources said that this tower is shorter than 200m.

*Final Height: 186m. / 610ft.*
*Floors: 48*

Sources:
http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/?do=building&building_id=835
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=50167
http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=270381

I know that some sources like Emporis are not reliable. But, I post this just for inform you.

Thanks BTW...!


----------



## Ni3lS

Cristobal_illo said:


> ^^Thanks!
> ______________________________________________________________
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=471379
> Many sources said that this tower is shorter than 200m.
> 
> *Final Height: 186m. / 610ft.*
> *Floors: 48*
> 
> Sources:
> http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/?do=building&building_id=835
> http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=50167
> http://www.emporis.com/application/?nav=building&lng=3&id=270381
> 
> I know that some sources like Emporis are not reliable. But, I post this just for inform you.
> 
> Thanks BTW...!


They're indeed not very reliable. Ctbuh sometimes has some correct information. Emporis is 80% of the times wrong so the most reliable source is probably skyscraperpage. Although SSP is more focusing on the project's in North and South America so their information about projects on the other side of the globe is mostly outdated. I'm just going to stick with the 252 meters and we'll see what the forumers from India have to say to this.


----------



## Cristobal_illo

^^OK! Thanks!


----------



## Anachak

*BANGKOK | Central World Hotel | 235m | 57 fl *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483166&page=4

Completed m))


----------



## Ni3lS

Anachak said:


> *BANGKOK | Central World Hotel | 235m | 57 fl *
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483166&page=4
> 
> Completed m))


Done


----------



## Anachak

Ni3lS said:


> Done


Thanks Ni3lS


----------



## Anachak

*BANGKOK | The MET | 228m | 69 fl |*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483152&page=7

this completed too m))


----------



## Ni3lS

Anachak said:


> Thanks Ni3lS


Np.



Anachak said:


> *BANGKOK | The MET | 228m | 69 fl |*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483152&page=7
> 
> this completed too m))


Also done.


----------



## CULWULLA

can someone change thread title please
243m/77floors
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=457395&page=3
ta


----------



## Ni3lS

CULWULLA said:


> can someone change thread title please
> 243m/77floors
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=457395&page=3
> ta


You bet.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Heron Tower has topped-out: it has reached its full structural height of 202m.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=315835


----------



## Ni3lS

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> Heron Tower has topped-out: it has reached its full structural height of 202m.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=315835


I think it's officially topped out when they completed the spire


----------



## Anachak

*BANGKOK | Sathorn Square+W Hotel | 207m | 47 fl | 30 fl *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=591408&page=5

T/O

Thanks m))


----------



## sieradzanin1

Please move all those to the Archives :

*MONTEVIDEO | Luis Alberto de Herrera Towers* --->>
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=633880

*SHANGHAI | Jasper Tower* --->>
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=379401

*BEIJING | Fortune Plaza* --->>
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=410748

*DOHA | QIPCO Tower* --->>
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423842

*DOHA | Qatar Navigation Tower* --->>
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423533

*SINGAPORE | The Sail @ Marina Bay* --->>
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=174108

*BUSAN | Centumstar* --->>
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=482655

*PANAMA CITY | Aqualina Tower* --->>
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454733

*PANAMA CITY | Ocean One* --->>
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598488

*ULSAN | Taehwa-River Iaan Exodium* --->>
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566288

*BANGKOK | The Pano* --->>
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=496456

*BANGKOK | Central World Hotel* --->>
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483166

*DALIAN | Futures Trading Plaza* --->>
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=502626

*KUWAIT | Al Tijaria Tower* --->>
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=373199

*DUBAI | Rolex Tower* --->>
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=570160


----------



## HK999

please move the setai to the highrise section. also change the title from 

NEW YORK | The Setai - 400 Fifth Ave | 200m+ | 656ft+ | 57 fl | T/O 

to

NEW YORK | The Setai - 400 Fifth Ave | 193m | 632ft | 57 fl | T/O 

thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61314291#post61314291


----------



## **RS**

please change the title
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580751
EKATERINBURG | Iset Tower | 215m | 50 fl | Prep


----------



## **RS**

**RS** said:


> please change the title
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580751
> EKATERINBURG | Iset Tower | 215m | 50 fl | Prep


Now its U/C!!!!
*EKATERINBURG | Iset Tower | 215m | 50 fl | U/C* :banana: 
Please, change the title and move to the U/C section


----------



## Jagoda

Please change the title WROCLAW | Sky Tower | 207m | U/C. The title should be changed to
*WROCŁAW | Sky Tower | 212m | ???ft | 50 fl | U/C*.


----------



## kichigai

Please change title for
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=503069&page=3&highlight=melbourne

New title
MELBOURNE | Carlton Brewery Tower | 280m | 90 fl | Pro


----------



## sieradzanin1

*KUWAIT | United Tower | 240m | 60 fl | T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=463156

*Kuwait City | Central Bank Of Kuwait | 240m | 45 fl | U/C ----->>>> KUWAIT | Central Bank Of Kuwait | 240m | 45 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1028957


----------



## Cristobal_illo

I think this one is *Completed*...

*GUANGZHOU | One Link Walk*

*Source:*
*SkyscraperPage.com*


----------



## serhat

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581386&page=7 T/O New height 210 meter (689ft)
Sapphire of Istanbul completed height 261 meters (856ft)


----------



## CoCoMilk

please add

FUZHOU | Shimao International Center | 273m | 56 fl | U/C 

to the "Skyscraper Quick Links Thread"


----------



## Galik

Can you change this thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=453810&page=14
Because the tower is now 265 meters and the tower became a skyscraper (not a supertall).

Merci.


----------



## Ni3lS

Galik said:


> Can you change this thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=453810&page=14
> Because the tower is now 265 meters and the tower became a skyscraper (not a supertall).
> 
> Merci.


Done



serhat said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581386&page=7 T/O New height 210 meter (689ft)
> Sapphire of Istanbul completed height 261 meters (856ft)


Done



sieradzanin1 said:


> *KUWAIT | United Tower | 240m | 60 fl | T/O*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=463156
> 
> *Kuwait City | Central Bank Of Kuwait | 240m | 45 fl | U/C ----->>>> KUWAIT | Central Bank Of Kuwait | 240m | 45 fl | U/C*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1028957


Done



kichigai said:


> Please change title for
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=503069&page=3&highlight=melbourne
> 
> New title
> MELBOURNE | Carlton Brewery Tower | 280m | 90 fl | Pro


Done



Jagoda said:


> Please change the title WROCLAW | Sky Tower | 207m | U/C. The title should be changed to
> *WROCŁAW | Sky Tower | 212m | ???ft | 50 fl | U/C*.


Done



**RS** said:


> Now its U/C!!!!
> *EKATERINBURG | Iset Tower | 215m | 50 fl | U/C* :banana:
> Please, change the title and move to the U/C section


No it's not. That does not happen within a week. I checked the images and the only thing they have is 2 digging machines and a big hole with some concrete slabs and plastic. It's far from being U/C



**RS** said:


> please change the title
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580751
> EKATERINBURG | Iset Tower | 215m | 50 fl | Prep


Done



HK999 said:


> please move the setai to the highrise section. also change the title from
> 
> NEW YORK | The Setai - 400 Fifth Ave | 200m+ | 656ft+ | 57 fl | T/O
> 
> to
> 
> NEW YORK | The Setai - 400 Fifth Ave | 193m | 632ft | 57 fl | T/O
> 
> thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61314291#post61314291


Done



sieradzanin1 said:


> Please move all those to the Archives :
> 
> *MONTEVIDEO | Luis Alberto de Herrera Towers* --->>
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=633880
> 
> *SHANGHAI | Jasper Tower* --->>
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=379401
> 
> *BEIJING | Fortune Plaza* --->>
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=410748
> 
> *DOHA | QIPCO Tower* --->>
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423842
> 
> *DOHA | Qatar Navigation Tower* --->>
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423533
> 
> *SINGAPORE | The Sail @ Marina Bay* --->>
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=174108
> 
> *BUSAN | Centumstar* --->>
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=482655
> 
> *PANAMA CITY | Aqualina Tower* --->>
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454733
> 
> *PANAMA CITY | Ocean One* --->>
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598488
> 
> *ULSAN | Taehwa-River Iaan Exodium* --->>
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566288
> 
> *BANGKOK | The Pano* --->>
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=496456
> 
> *BANGKOK | Central World Hotel* --->>
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483166
> 
> *DALIAN | Futures Trading Plaza* --->>
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=502626
> 
> *KUWAIT | Al Tijaria Tower* --->>
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=373199
> 
> *DUBAI | Rolex Tower* --->>
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=570160


Done


----------



## Ni3lS

Cristobal_illo said:


> I think this one is *Completed*...
> 
> *GUANGZHOU | One Link Walk*
> 
> *Source:*
> *SkyscraperPage.com*


Provide a link to the thread


----------



## Cristobal_illo

^^Sorry... I forgot that. Here it is...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=680214


----------



## P05

There are two Vitri Tower threads!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=557391
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597962


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

please change the title of Al Hikma Tower thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1195911

into

DUBAI | Al Hikma Tower | 282m | 64 fl | U/C

(confirmed by Project Director, according to 234sale, http://www.skyscraperlist.com/showt...TOWER-64F-Com-282m&p=1640&viewfull=1#post1640)


----------



## Ni3lS

P05 said:


> There are two Vitri Tower threads!
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=557391
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597962


I know. Just update the oldest thread. It deserves to be updated and I'll take care of the other one I guess. 



Dubai Skyscraper said:


> please change the title of Al Hikma Tower thread
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1195911
> 
> into
> 
> DUBAI | Al Hikma Tower | 282m | 64 fl | U/C
> 
> (confirmed by Project Director, according to 234sale, http://www.skyscraperlist.com/showt...TOWER-64F-Com-282m&p=1640&viewfull=1#post1640)


Done


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*PANAMA CITY | Ten Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=599027
*T/O*


----------



## P05

Ni3lS said:


> I know. Just update the oldest thread. It deserves to be updated and I'll take care of the other one I guess.


I posted the construction status update on the oldest thread.


----------



## Ni3lS

Cristobal_illo said:


> *PANAMA CITY | Ten Tower*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=599027
> *T/O*


Done


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*WUXI | Run Hua International Building*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=570323
*Completed*

*WUXI | Hongdou International Plaza*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=665346
*Completed*


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR | St. Regis*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=862094&highlight=regis
*Canceled*


----------



## Ni3lS

All done


----------



## sieradzanin1

To transfer to Proposed Skyscrapers ---------->>>>
*MUMBAI | Oberoi Skyz *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=699088
*On Hold*


------------------------


*MUMBAI | Sarvodaya Heights *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=784024&page=2
*T/O*


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*TIANJIN | Tianjin Junlin Tianxia Building*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=661928
*Completed*

*SUZHOU | Metropolitan Towers*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=596335
*Completed*


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Plz change the title of Bahria Icon Tower to:

*KARACHI | Bahria Icon Tower | 62 fl | 22 fl | U/C*
There are 2 towers U/C....

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1287963


----------



## Dan Hochhaus

Marina Pinnacle must be *T/O*, the little spire on top is done: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=69753689


----------



## sieradzanin1

*DUBAI | Vision Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=570162&page=4
*T/O*



sieradzanin1 said:


> *TORONTO | Ïce Condos at York Centre *
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=947278&page=5
> *U/C*
> 
> By steveve on UT





sieradzanin1 said:


> *YEKATERINBURG | Iset Tower *
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580751&page=5
> *U/C*





sieradzanin1 said:


> *DUBAI | Burj Al Salam*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=825532
> *U/C*


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*GUANGZHOU | One Link Walk*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=680214
*Completed*


----------



## Ni3lS

All done


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580751
The title must be *EKATERINBURG | Iset Tower | 215m | 50 fl | U/C*


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Brad

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=70499103#post70499103
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=142435&page=23 - in Russian

MOSCOW | Wedding Palace | 248m | 46 fl | On hold
This tower is u/c again and was renamed.
The title should be
MOSCOW | City Palace | 248m | 46 fl | u/c
๊


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Munwon

Ni3ls please change to U/C
GOYANG | Tanhyun Doosan We've The Zenith | 230m | 754ft | 59 fl
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=574623


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*SINGAPORE | Asia Square*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=943058
*T/O*


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*SOFIA | Europe Park Sofia*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=695404&page=3
*On hold*


----------



## Ni3lS

Cristobal_illo said:


> *SOFIA | Europe Park Sofia*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=695404&page=3
> *On hold*



Ok.


----------



## sieradzanin1

*PANAMA CITY | Vitri Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597962&page=3
*T/O*


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Jex7844

*'TRIANGLE' tower in Paris*

May you please change _Triangle_'s status from *'pro' *to *'approved'*(on 29 march). Furthermore, there will be finally 40 floors (not 50 as initially planned). Work is to start in october 2012 for a delivery in 2017. Cheers!:wave:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=75549249


----------



## Ni3lS

Done. Could you please next time stick to the report status changes in the highrises section? If you post it double it doesn't mean that we change it faster..


----------



## HD

these could be moved to the archives:

0, 
1, 
2, 
3, 
4, 
5, 
6, 
7, 
8, 
9, 
10, 
11, 
12, 
13, 
14, 
15, 
16, 
17, 
18, 
19, 
20,


----------



## MattToronto

Toronto Ritz-Carleton is now Complete.


----------



## Major Deegan

Please change the status back to u/c (see last post) thanks http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=76196425#post76196425


----------



## sieradzanin1

*NINGBO | Chamber of Commerce International Trade Center*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=942214
*Com*


----------



## brightside.

Hello,

Could any of the mods please amend the title of this thread. The height of the building has been confirmed as 260m. Also, please remove the 22 Fl from the title, there will be only one building at this site.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1287963


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=76356681#post76356681
post #17

*KARACHI | Bahria Icon Tower | 260m | 62 fl | 22 fl | U/C*


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

HD said:


> these could be moved to the archives:
> 
> 0,
> 1,
> 2,
> 3,
> 4,
> 5,
> 6,
> 7,
> 8,
> 9,
> 10,
> 11,
> 12,
> 13,
> 14,
> 15,
> 16,
> 17,
> 18,
> 19,
> 20,





Major Deegan said:


> Please change the status back to u/c (see last post) thanks http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=76196425#post76196425





sieradzanin1 said:


> *NINGBO | Chamber of Commerce International Trade Center*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=942214
> *Com*





brightside. said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could any of the mods please amend the title of this thread. The height of the building has been confirmed as 260m. Also, please remove the 22 Fl from the title, there will be only one building at this site.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1287963





KillerZavatar said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=76356681#post76356681
> post #17
> 
> *KARACHI | Bahria Icon Tower | 260m | 62 fl | 22 fl | U/C*


Done.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

MattToronto said:


> Toronto Ritz-Carleton is now Complete.


Link to the thread?


----------



## sieradzanin1

i_am_hydrogen said:


> Link to the thread?


moved to the archives :
*TORONTO | Ritz-Carlton Toronto*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=379644&page=19

------------------------------


*DUBAI | Latifa Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=813356&page=3
*T/O*


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^Done


----------



## sieradzanin1

*ABU DHABI | Capital Plaza*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=506247&page=2
*Com*


----------



## brightside.

Hi,

The height of The Centaurus building in Islamabad has been confirmed at 260m: http://publishing.yudu.com/Axycf/atkinsangles3/resources/40.htm

^^ Official Atkins document

Please update the height in the title of this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389402&page=24

Thank You


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE | One Shenton *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320244
*Completed*


----------



## Ni3lS

sieradzanin1 said:


> *ABU DHABI | Capital Plaza*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=506247&page=2
> *Com*





brightside. said:


> Hi,
> 
> The height of The Centaurus building in Islamabad has been confirmed at 260m: http://publishing.yudu.com/Axycf/atkinsangles3/resources/40.htm
> 
> ^^ Official Atkins document
> 
> Please update the height in the title of this thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=389402&page=24
> 
> Thank You





Vrooms said:


> *SINGAPORE | One Shenton *
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320244
> *Completed*


Done


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Plz change the title of Headquarters to:


*JEDDAH | The Headquarters | 240m | 52 fl | 69m | 15 fl | U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=833284


----------



## Manitopiaaa

PANAMA CITY | Vitri Tower | 281m | 75 fl | U/C

*Change to T/O* please 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597962&page=4


----------



## Ni3lS

Ahmad Rashid Ahmad said:


> Plz change the title of Headquarters to:
> 
> 
> *JEDDAH | The Headquarters | 240m | 52 fl | 69m | 15 fl | U/C*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=833284





Manitopiaaa said:


> PANAMA CITY | Vitri Tower | 281m | 75 fl | U/C
> 
> *Change to T/O* please
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597962&page=4


Done


----------



## sieradzanin1

*BUCHEON | Jungdong Gumho Richensia*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549959&page=4
*T/O*


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Done.


----------



## sieradzanin1

*KUALA LUMPUR | The Troika*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=230986&page=21
*Com*


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Done.


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE | Ocean Financial Centre *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=533784&highlight=ocean
*COM*


----------



## Fab87

*Milan-Il Dritto (Citylife)*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=867078&page=5
*Prep*


----------



## Fab87

*Milan- Porta Nuova Garibaldi tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=880096&page=20
final height will be 231m instead of 215, and we should also add the heights of the second and third tower
*so new title:
*
*Milan | Porta Nuova Garibaldi | 231m | 110m | 75m | u/c*


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progetto_Porta_Nuova


----------



## sieradzanin1

*KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Felda | 50 fl | U/C* --->>> *KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Felda | 200m+ | 50 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597663&page=15

*DUBAI | Islamic Bank Towers | 294m | 51 fl | 261m | 49 fl | T/O* --->>> *DUBAI | Arady Towers | 294m | 51 fl | 261m | 49 fl | On Hold*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=813352&page=4

*DUBAI | U-bora Towers*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448225&page=12
*Com*


----------



## Ni3lS

Fab87 said:


> *Milan- Porta Nuova Garibaldi tower*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=880096&page=20
> final height will be 231m instead of 215, and we should also add the heights of the second and third tower
> *so new title:
> *
> *Milan | Porta Nuova Garibaldi | 231m | 110m | 75m | u/c*
> 
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progetto_Porta_Nuova


All done. @Fab87, all heights below 100m are irrelevant, most defenitely in the skyscrapers section. 231m and 110m will suffice.


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455707 --->> *T/O*


----------



## sieradzanin1

*BUSAN | Seomyeon Posco The # Central Star*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549963&page=4
*Com*

*GUADALAJARA | Riu Hotel | 210m | 689ft | 40 fl | U/C* --->>> *GUADALAJARA | Riu Hotel | 215m | 705ft | 40 fl | T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1058591&page=4

*CHENGDU | Minyoun Financial Plaza*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=879196&page=2
*T/O*

*MOSCOW | MosFilm Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455707&page=13
*T/O*

*CALGARY | The Bow*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=399905&page=25
*T/O*

----------------------------

*SEOUL | New The Federation of Korean industries Building| 244m | 54 fl | U/C* 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1399244
*to delete*

such a motif exists 

*SEOUL | The Federation of Korean Industries Hall | 244m | 800ft | 50 fl | Prep*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=742904&page=3


----------



## Jex7844

Regarding *AIR2* Tower in La Défense, can you please rectify its height? *Air2 *will officially be *207m * instead of 202m.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456659&page=3

Many thanks!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Regarding *MAJUNGA* *tower, can you write *'PARIS La Défense'* (not only _Paris _as _La Défense_ is very close to Paris but isn't part of it), & its height is *194m* (not 195m).

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483141&page=5

Many thanks!

* would you mind doing the same (I mean *'PARIS La Défense'*) for PHARE/AIR2/D2/AVA/CARPE DIEM/GENERALI/HERMITAGE PLAZA)? Would be very nice of you!



Here are the links:

PHARE http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414393&page=55

D2 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581810&page=4

AVA http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=695278&page=2

CARPE DIEM http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=568709&page=3

GENERALI http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=453810&page=15

HERMITAGE PLAZA http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=634777&page=31

Thank you very much indeed!!!


----------



## Ni3lS

sieradzanin1 said:


> *BUSAN | Seomyeon Posco The # Central Star*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549963&page=4
> *Com*
> 
> *GUADALAJARA | Riu Hotel | 210m | 689ft | 40 fl | U/C* --->>> *GUADALAJARA | Riu Hotel | 215m | 705ft | 40 fl | T/O*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1058591&page=4
> 
> *CHENGDU | Minyoun Financial Plaza*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=879196&page=2
> *T/O*
> 
> *MOSCOW | MosFilm Tower*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455707&page=13
> *T/O*
> 
> *CALGARY | The Bow*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=399905&page=25
> *T/O*
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> *SEOUL | New The Federation of Korean industries Building| 244m | 54 fl | U/C*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1399244
> *to delete*
> 
> such a motif exists
> 
> *SEOUL | The Federation of Korean Industries Hall | 244m | 800ft | 50 fl | Prep*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=742904&page=3


Done. Minyoun Financial Plaza is not topped out.


----------



## Ni3lS

Jex7844 said:


> Regarding *AIR2* Tower in La Défense, can you please rectify its height? *Air2 *will officially be *207m * instead of 202m.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456659&page=3
> 
> Many thanks!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Regarding *MAJUNGA* *tower, can you write *'PARIS La Défense'* (not only _Paris _as _La Défense_ is very close to Paris but isn't part of it), & its height is *194m* (not 195m).
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483141&page=5
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> * would you mind doing the same (I mean *'PARIS La Défense'*) for PHARE/AIR2/D2/AVA/CARPE DIEM/GENERALI/HERMITAGE PLAZA)? Would be very nice of you!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the links:
> 
> PHARE http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414393&page=55
> 
> D2 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581810&page=4
> 
> AVA http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=695278&page=2
> 
> CARPE DIEM http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=568709&page=3
> 
> GENERALI http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=453810&page=15
> 
> HERMITAGE PLAZA http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=634777&page=31
> 
> Thank you very much indeed!!!


Height = Done. We don't have such thread titles, so it won't be changed. It's just PARIS. It's always been a part of Paris or outer city/suburb. We don't name neighborhoods or districts.


----------



## Cristobal_illo

sieradzanin1 said:


> *CALGARY | The Bow*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=399905&page=25
> *T/O*





Ni3lS said:


> *Done*. Minyoun Financial Plaza is not topped out.


^^Ni3lS, you forgot *The Bow*. Still *U/C*...


----------



## HD

please change this to FRANKFURT | Skyline Plaza | 212m | 52 fl | 113m | 29 fl | Prep


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*KUALA LUMPUR | KLCC Lot C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=260791
*T/O*

...and the real name is:

*KUALA LUMPUR | Charigali Tower | 267m | 58 fl | T/O*

or *Menara Charigali*

*Thanks!*


----------



## Cristobal_illo

Not sure if it's necesary to change the name of the *Beekman Place* to *New York by Gehry at Eight Spruce Street* (Official name).
It's just a suggestion. Thanks BTW!


----------



## sieradzanin1

*SHANGHAI | Huamin Imperial Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=652572&page=7
*Com*

*GUIYANG | 201 Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=80742874#post80742874
*Com*


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*SHAOXING | Shimao Didang New City*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458390
*T/O*


----------



## Munwon

Naza Towers in KL will reach 272 meters tall. Already U/C

http://www.mmail.com.my/content/7385...50storey-tower


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*MUMBAI | Lodha Bellissimo*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=471379
*T/O*

...BTW, the height of this building is shorter than expected.

*MUMBAI | Lodha Bellissimo | 252m | 50 fl | U/C*

to

*MUMBAI | Lodha Bellissimo | 186m | 610ft | 48 fl | T/O*
_(move to the Highrises section)_

Sources:
*CTBUH - Council on Tall Buildings and Hurban Habitat*
*SkyscraperPage.com*

_Thanks!_


----------



## Jex7844

Paris La Défense​
May you please change GENERALI's status from '_Approved_' to...................*'CANCELLED'* :cripes:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=81261568#post81261568

Thanks...:badnews:


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^All done.


----------



## coth

MOSCOW | 16a IBC 2 | 215m | 44 fl | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1417632


----------



## Imre

*Completed:*

* DUBAI | Vision Tower | 260m | 60 fl | T/O *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=570162&page=4

*DUBAI | U-bora Towers | 256m | 56 fl | 20 fl | Com *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448225&page=12

*DUBAI | Marina Pinnacle | 280m | 73 fl | T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=173795&page=15


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Felda | 200m+ | 50 fl | T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597663&page=16


----------



## pedang

Munwon said:


> Naza Towers in KL will reach 272 meters tall. Already U/C
> 
> http://www.mmail.com.my/content/7385...50storey-tower


dear mod, 

*KUALA LUMPUR | Naza Tower | 272m | 50 fl | U/C *

the link is here : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=756326


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*HANGZHOU | Zhejiang Fortune Finance Center*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=595296
*Completed*


----------



## erbse

^ All recent ones done! kay:


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*TORONTO | Four Seasons*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=542940
*T/O*


----------



## sieradzanin1

*ABU DHABI | Capital Plaza | 210m | 45 fl | 200m | 34 fl | 173m | 39 fl x 3 | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=506247&page=2

please move to DN Archives subforum

------------------

*PARIS | First | 231m | 56 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456927&page=24

please move to DN Archives subforum

------------------

*KUALA LUMPUR | The Troika | 204m | 177m | 160m | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=230986&page=21

please move to DN Archives subforum

-------------------

*CONSTANȚA | Bogaris | 200m | 35 fl | 150m | 25 fl | Canceled*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=668990

please move to DN Archives subforum

--------------------

*NINGBO | Chamber of Commerce International Trade Center | 207m | 46 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=942214

please move to DN Archives subforum


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*ZHENGZHOU | Greenland Plaza*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=784054
*T/O*


----------



## erbse

^ All done kay: Cordial thanks for your contributions people!


----------



## Cristobal_illo

Cristobal_illo said:


> sieradzanin1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *CALGARY | The Bow*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=399905&page=25
> *T/O*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ni3lS said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Done*. Minyoun Financial Plaza is not topped out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^Ni3lS, you forgot *The Bow*. Still *U/C*...
Click to expand...

This one was *T/O* a long time ago. Please, change the status!
Thanks!


----------



## endar

Mod based on Official website. there is some change:
*JAKARTA | Ciputra World Jakarta | 256m+ | 45+ fl | 210m+ | 45+ fl | 210m+ | 45+ fl |U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430740 


to be

*JAKARTA | Ciputra World Jakarta | 260m+ | 52 fl | 210m+ | 52 fl | 210m+ | 52 fl | U/C*

thank u moderator. cheers


----------



## erbse

Done! kay:


----------



## endar

dear moderator, there is some change:
1. *JAKARTA | Ciputra World Jakarta | 260m+ | 52 fl | 210m+ | 52 fl | 210m+ | 52 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430740

become *JAKARTA | Ciputra World Jakarta | 265 m | 52 fl+ || 210m+ | 52 fl | 210m+ | 52 fl | U/C*


2. please move this thread from Skyscraper to Supertall Forum
*JAKARTA | Rasuna Tower | 310m | 60 fl+ | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430473


thank u moderator.. best regard.


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*CHENGDU | Minyoun Financial Plaza*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=879196&page=2
*T/O*


----------



## sieradzanin1

*KUALA LUMPUR | Charigali Tower | 267m | 58 fl | T/O* -->> *KUALA LUMPUR | Carigali Tower | 267m | 58 fl | T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=260791&page=30

Title Change

--------------

*JAKARTA | Kuningan City Jakarta| 210m+ | 45+ fl | 210m++ | 58+ fl | 210m++ | 58+ fl |U/C* -->> *JAKARTA | Kuningan City Jakarta | 210m+ | 45 fl | 210m+ | 58 fl | 210m+ | 58 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430742

Title Change


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^All done.


----------



## spectre000

Floor and height correction for Devon Headquarters. Please change to 52 floors and 844 feet tall. 

source, http://www.okctalk.com/showthread.php?t=19439&p=459965#post459965

Thanks!


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## big-dog

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=83156850

The construction has started for a month already, please change the status to *U/C*










link of confirming by the owner 潘石屹
http://weibo.com/panshiyi


----------



## sieradzanin1

*WARSAW | Warsaw Spire | 220m | 49 fl | U/C* -->> *WARSAW | Warsaw Spire | 220m | 721ft | 49 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=596467&page=7

Title Change


----------



## Jagoda

Sky Tower in Wrocław *T/O*


----------



## Jex7844

*Demo completed*

Can you move D2's status from 'Demo' to 'prep' please?

Many thanks!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581810&page=5


----------



## Ni3lS

All done.



big-dog said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=83156850
> 
> The construction has started for a month already, please change the status to *U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link of confirming by the owner 潘石屹
> http://weibo.com/panshiyi


Need updates..


----------



## Ni3lS

Jex7844 said:


> Can you move D2's status from 'Demo' to 'prep' please?
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581810&page=5


Please don't post status changes of highrise buildings in the skyscrapers status change thread!


----------



## sieradzanin1

back from the dead!

back in to the proposed section ! 

*WARSAW | "Kulczyk" Tower | 282m | Pro*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=555910&page=5

http://kulczyktower.pl/

Planned Height: 282,4m maybe 300 m !
Planned construction start: 2012 










The new limit is 300 meters :banana:



AkD said:


> *Kulczyk zbuduje w stolicy najwyższy wieżowiec w Polsce?*
> 
> http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/1,34862,10196007,Kulczyk_zbuduje_w_stolicy_najwyzszy_wiezowiec_w_Polsce_.html


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^Done.


----------



## spectre000

Please change to T/O.

Devon Headquarters

Thanks!


----------



## Grollo

*MELBOURNE | Pearl Tower | 225m | 66 fl | U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455559

The height of this tower has been increased to 254m and 72 levels.


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*DUBAI | Khalid Al Attar Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=524484
I think this one is already *Completed*


----------



## RegioManio

The height of the tallest tower has been published and is 232 mts could you please update the thread name?

Old:

MONTERREY | Complejo VAO | 200m+ | 50 fl | 150m | 37 fl | 100m+ | 27 fl | U/C 

New:

MONTERREY | Complejo VAO | 232m | 50 fl | 150m | 37 fl | 100m+ | 27 fl | U/C 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## krkseg1ops

Please change the Evolution Tower thread name to

MOSCOW | Evolution Tower | 334m | 1095ft | ?? fl | U/C 

Proof: 
http://stroi.mos.ru/d17dr621053.html


----------



## krkseg1ops

And move to 'Supertalls' section


----------



## Cristobal_illo

^^Don't forget the *thread*...


----------



## Brad

krkseg1ops said:


> Please change the Evolution Tower thread name to
> 
> MOSCOW | Evolution Tower | 334m | 1095ft | ?? fl | U/C
> 
> Proof:
> http://stroi.mos.ru/d17dr621053.html


Please, wait for a while till we get the confirmation for this information.


----------



## Ni3lS

All done



Brad said:


> Please, wait for a while till we get the confirmation for this information.


THANK YOU. Geez the over-excitement of some people here always leads to unreliable information on the forum.


----------



## Brad

Ni3lS said:


> Geez the over-excitement of some people here always leads to unreliable information on the forum.


You can always verify the information according to the corresponding local forum thread title. The local mods know better if there is a need to change the title or not.
The* local *thread title has to be changed *first* and the corresponding title in the *international* seccion has to be changed only *after *this.


----------



## droneriot

*ZHENGZHOU | EPH Headquarters | 235m | 32 fl | U/C*

is now

*ZHENGZHOU | EPH Headquarters | 235m | 32 fl | T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1065543


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## sieradzanin1

*SHIRAZ | Shiraz World Trade Center | 200m+ | 47 fl | U/C* -->> *SHIRAZ | Shiraz World Trade Center | 200m+ | 47 fl | On Hold*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866936&page=3

Title Change/please move to Proposed Skyscrapers subforum


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## fadil-uk

*Basmaya Project*

*Basmaya is the dream long I have waited for. Please Mr Maliky (PM) dont let me down. Just Do It !:cheers:*


----------



## Jex7844

_AIR2 tower_ in La Défense will actually be *203m* tall, not 207m.

Thanks for rectifying it all .

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456659&page=4


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Done


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*SHANGHAI | Jing'an Kerry Center Phase 2*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=659614
*T/O*


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*PANAMA CITY | Waters Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=532491&page=5
_*T/O* (maybe *Completed*)_

*TORONTO | Trump Tower Toronto*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=462662
*T/O*

*SHIJIAZHUANG | Kai Yuen World Center*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=657940
*T/O*


----------



## droneriot

*BRISBANE | Soleil Tower | 243m | 74 fl | U/C *

is now

*BRISBANE | Soleil Tower | 243m | 74 fl | T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=862198

-edit- One more:

*SHIJIAZHUANG | Kai Yuen World Center | 246m | 53 fl | U/C *

is now

*SHIJIAZHUANG | Kai Yuen World Center | 246m | 53 fl | T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=657940


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Assemblage23

Plase change the title to this thread

MONTERREY | Complejo VAO | 232m | 50 fl | 150m | 37 fl | 100m+ | 27 fl | U/C 

The height has been increased and the source can be found in reply #42 of that thread.

Thank you.


----------



## Ni3lS

The title is exactly the same as you posted. Be clear if you want something to be changed.


----------



## Assemblage23

^^ Ok, I thought I was specific enough. This is what post #42 contains:



















The real height is *252* meters.


----------



## RegioManio

^^

Please, change the thread title from

MONTERREY | Complejo VAO | 232m | 50 fl | 150m | 37 fl | 100m+ | 27 fl | U/C 

to

*MONTERREY | Complejo VAO | 252 m | 61 fl | 150m | 37 fl | 100m+ | 27 fl | U/C *

Because tallest tower has changed both its final height and number of floors, as noted in the text in Spanish posted by Assemblage23 (taken from the official website).

Thanks.


----------



## Ni3lS

Last time we changed it FROM 252 to 232 because some forumer had a source that said that there was a height decrease.. Whatever.


----------



## droneriot

*MILAN | Porta Nuova Garibaldi | 231m | 110m | 35 fl | U/C *

is now

*MILAN | Porta Nuova Garibaldi | 231m | 110m | 35 fl | T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=880096


----------



## droneriot

*BANGKOK | Sathorn Square+W Hotel | 207m | 47 fl | 30 fl | U/C*

is now

*BANGKOK | Sathorn Square+W Hotel | 207m | 47 fl | 30 fl | T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=591408


----------



## Fab87

*MILAN | Porta Nuova Garibaldi | 231m | 110m | 35fl | U/C*

has now *topped out*, so please replace U/C with *T/O* 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=84782859#post84782859


----------



## Brad

YEKATERINBURG | Iset Tower | 215m | 50 fl | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=580751
has become
YEKATERINBURG | Iset Tower | *209*m | *52* fl | U/C
http://www.ekburg.ru/news/24/30263/


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## aquaticko

*SEOUL | Seoul International Finance Center | 279m | 932ft | 55 fl* 

Please change from U/C to T/O.

link: http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/building.php?building_id=646


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Tom_Green

The towers in Frankfurt are not u/c just the shopping mall is.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=480449


----------



## Ni3lS

Yea that's what I thought. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Jex7844

May you please rectify PHARE's height, indeed, it will be *297*m tall. Cheers mate!:cheers:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414393&page=59


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## yankeesfan1000

1715 Broadway is U/C. Thanks.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84992885&postcount=51


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## sieradzanin1

*DUBAI | Conrad Hotel | 255m | 837ft | 51 fl | U/C* -->> *DUBAI | Conrad Hotel | 255m | 837ft | 51 fl | T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1412916

Title Change please


----------



## desertpunk

This archived proposal: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=550258 may be in the stages of a resurrection: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85513257&postcount=1706


----------



## Momo1435

I made new threads for 2 new proposed projects in Tokyo.

TOKYO | Roppongi 3-chome East District Redevelopment | 250m | 42 fl | 120m | 27 fl | Pro 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459415

TOKYO | Akasaka 1-chome Redevelopment | 220m | 41 fl | Pro
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459417


----------



## hkskyline

TORONTO | Ten York | 248m | 75 fl | Proposed is still proposed. Please remove this thread in the main _Skyscrapers_ section. There already is a thread in the _Proposed_ section.


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change MANILA | Shangri-la at the Fort | 229m | 66 fl | U/C

it is now:

MANILA | Shangri-la at the Fort | *250m | 61 fl* | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=655436

*as per Handel's new approved design:*

http://handelarch.com/projects/asia/manila/shangri-la-at-the-fort.html



> Shangri-La at the Fort
> 
> Shangri-la at the Fort is a new 1.4 million SF mixed-use project located in Manila. The 61-story tower includes 577 hotel rooms, 97 hotel residences and 96 exclusive Horizon Homes. The project will feature over 73,000 SF (6,800 SM) of meeting and banqueting facilities including a grand ballroom, junior ballroom, 14 function rooms, boardroom, business centre and individual teleconferencing room. *At 820 feet (250 meters)* tall, upon completion, it will be one of the tallest skyscrapers in the Philippines.
> 
> In addition to extensive retail space, there is also a large, landscaped amenity terrace. A sports club including swimming pools, indoor sports hall, boxing and basketball facilities and several tennis courts is spread over two large floors. The private Horizon Homes will have their own recreational facilities including a gymnasium, an outdoor pool, changing facilities, children’s play area and a lounge.
> 
> An additional 700,000 SF (65,000 SM) of parking, mechanical, and BOH space is below ground.
> 
> Client
> Shangri-la International Hotel Management LTD
> Handel's new approved design:
> 
> http://handelarch.com/projects/asia/manila/shangri-la-at-the-fort.html


Thanks!


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*MOSCOW | Imperia Tower | 239m | 60 fl | Com*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407770


----------



## Jex7844

Hi there, can you please move *INCITY*'s status in Lyon from *'Pro'* to *'Demo'* ?

Many thanks!

HERE


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

All done.


----------



## anakngpasig

^^ you forgot this thread: 



anakngpasig said:


> Please change MANILA | Shangri-la at the Fort | 229m | 66 fl | U/C
> 
> *it is now:* *MANILA | Shangri-la at the Fort | 250m | 61 fl | U/C*
> 
> Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=655436
> 
> *as per Handel's new approved design:*
> 
> http://handelarch.com/projects/asia/manila/shangri-la-at-the-fort.html
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Jakob

Please move this thread to the Highrise-section:


ISTANBUL | Promesa Seba Tower | 110m | 29 fl | U/C


----------



## sieradzanin1

*SINGAPORE | One Shenton | 50 fl | 42 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320244&page=5

please move to DN Archives subforum
__________

*SINGAPORE | Ocean Financial Centre | 245m | 43 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=533784&page=4

please move to DN Archives subforum
__________

*GUADALAJARA | Riu Hotel | 210m | 689ft | 40 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1058591&page=5

please move to DN Archives subforum
__________

*DUBAI | Khalid Al Attar Tower | 294m | 965ft | 65 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=524484&page=9

please move to DN Archives subforum
__________

*BUCHEON | Jungdong Gumho Richensia | 238m | 780ft | 66 fl | Com*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549959&page=3

please move to DN Archives subforum


----------



## korea2002

thanks due to your works!


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^


----------------

*DUBAI | D1 | 284m | 80 fl | U/C* -->> *DUBAI | D1 | 284m | 80 fl | T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=524972&page=5

Title Change please


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE | One Raffles Place Tower 2 | 205m | 38 fl | T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87319640#post87319640


----------



## erbse

*All done. Thank you all for your contributions!* kay:


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change the title and status to:

MANILA | *Grand Hyatt Hotel Manila* | 250m | 66 fl | *Prep*

link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670574

update: http://photosynth.net/view.aspx?cid...1.83168510881:-1.77842811645983&p=0:0&t=False


----------



## kanye

^^done.


----------



## ultEmate

Please merge this two threads, as this is the one complex - http://i.imgur.com/Gmc2j.jpg

MOSCOW | *16a IBC 1* | 327m | 1074ft | 91 fl | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=630041&page=15

MOSCOW | *16a IBC 2* | 215m | 44 fl | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1417632&page=4


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## Momo1435

This new thread was posted today.

TOKYO | Twin Tower Shibuya | 250m | 210m | 60 fl | Prep 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=89238041#post89238041


It's not the official name, since there isn't really one yet. The status should be changed to pro and the 60fl is not based on any sources. There are also more towers in the whole project that might be interesting to mention in the title as well. 

The following title might be more fitting for the scale of the whole redevelopment of the station area.

*TOKYO | Shibuya Station District Redevelopment | 250m | 210m | 180m | 160m | 140m | Pro*


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## Abinash89

MOD please delete this thread.It was a mistake.i'm not sure about the height.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1495730


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## Momo1435

I opened 2 new threads

*TOKYO | Yomiuri Newspaper Tokyo Head Office Building | 200m | 33 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1496067

*TOKYO | Otemachi 1-6 plan | 200m | 38 fl | U/C *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1496065


----------



## Ni3lS

Okay.. And you want us to do..?


----------



## Momo1435

Add them to the list.


----------



## Ni3lS

Right. We actually have another thread for that, but it ain't a problem  As soon as I find time I'll update the complete list.


----------



## Momo1435

This project changed in height and status.

*TOKYO | Roppongi 3-chome East District Redevelopment | 250m | 42 fl | 120m | 27 fl | Pro *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459415

is now:

*TOKYO | Roppongi 3-chome East District Redevelopment | 241m | 42 fl | 120m | 27 fl | Demo*


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## n20

MODS or Abinash89, please update the city name in the following two threads' title to "Delhi NCR" instead of "Delhi" because both projects are located in Delhi's National Capital Region (Gurgaon in Haryana State and NOIDA in Uttar Pradesh State) and not in the core city of Delhi:

*M3M Golf Estate (both skyscrapers):*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494433

*North Eye:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494427

Thanks!


----------



## mohammed ghani

ERBIL | Naza Tower | 275 m | 58 fl | U/C


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100602171#post100602171


----------



## tita01

MANILA | Discovery Primea | 239m | 68 fl | T/O

to

MANILA | Discovery Primea | 260m | 68 fl | T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1145533&page=8



Tokyo/Manila said:


> let me help you with that
> 
> *From 61st floor of Discovery Primea*


discovery primea is taller than Philippine Tallest PBCOM Tower @ 259m (blue glassy bldg w| spire)



roydex said:


> Makati Skyline January 2013


----------



## sieradzanin1

n20 said:


> MODS or Abinash89, please update the city name in the following two threads' title to "Delhi NCR" instead of "Delhi" because both projects are located in Delhi's National Capital Region (Gurgaon in Haryana State and NOIDA in Uttar Pradesh State) and not in the core city of Delhi:
> 
> *M3M Golf Estate (both skyscrapers):*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494433
> 
> *North Eye:*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494427
> 
> Thanks!





mohammed ghani said:


> ERBIL | Naza Tower | 275 m | 58 fl | U/C
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100602171#post100602171





tita01 said:


> MANILA | Discovery Primea | 239m | 68 fl | T/O
> 
> to
> 
> MANILA | Discovery Primea | 260m | 68 fl | T/O
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1145533&page=8


Done.


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100615467#post100615467

topped out

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100651439#post100651439

topped out


----------



## kanye

^^done.


----------



## Jakob

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478444&page=2
-> *U/C*










Rasim B.


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## Kimiwind1184

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1053819

Few changes:

New name: *Toranomon Hills*
New Status: *T/O*

Please refer to my last post on the thread for more details:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100823878&postcount=145

Thanks!


----------



## n20

Please delete the following thread in this Skyscrapers sub-forum:

DB Enclave

There's already a thread for this project (Orchid Enclave)

Thanks!


----------



## kanye

^done


----------



## n20

kanye said:


> ^done


Wow, that's really quick... thank you, kanye!


----------



## Kimiwind1184

Kimiwind1184 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1053819
> 
> Few changes:
> 
> New name: *Toranomon Hills*
> New Status: *T/O*
> 
> Please refer to my last post on the thread for more details:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100823878&postcount=145
> 
> Thanks!


Did you even bother to read that?


----------



## **RS**

According to this source: http://www.snegiri.com/projects/objects/evolution-tower/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=476904 --->> *MOSCOW | Evolution | 255m | 53 fl | U/C*


----------



## UjaiDidida

Is it possible for a closed thread from DN Archives reopened? Because this construction has been revived:

*KUALA LUMPUR | St. Regis | Canceled*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=862094

If so, rename it to

*KUALA LUMPUR | St. Regis Hotel & Residences | 205m | 48fl | U/C*

and move it to Skyscrapers section.

Thanks in advance


----------



## kanye

^all done.


----------



## UjaiDidida

A project got a duplicate thread in the world's forum...

One in Highrises section:
*KUALA LUMPUR | St. Regis Hotel & Residences | 48 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1285763

Merge it with the one in the Skyscrapers section:
*KUALA LUMPUR | St. Regis Hotel & Residences | 205m | 48 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=862094&page=2

Thanks in advance


----------



## kanye

^done


----------



## mohammed ghani

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572546&highlight=

ERBIL | Naza Tower | 275m | 65 fl | U/C


----------



## kanye

^done


----------



## mohammed ghani

kanye said:


> ^done


Thanks a lot


----------



## tim1807

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=825532

Change status to > *DUBAI | BURJ AL SALAM | 58F | T/O *please.


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## Jakob

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=944958

*1)* Please move this thread from the Skyscraper section to the Highrise section.


*2)* Please change the thread title as in the following:

ISTANBUL | Emaar Square | 49fl | 33 fl | 33 fl | U/C 


*3)* Prep -> *U/C*


*4)* As the forumer, who started this thread, got banned, please change the very first post of the thread as in the following:



*Emaar Square *
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.emaarsquare.com.tr/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 49 fl, 33 fl & 33 fl


*WINNING PROPOSAL*




































































































Levent K.









@nıl A.











*PROPOSAL 1*


































































*PROPOSAL 3*





















*PROPOSAL 4*












*PROPOSAL 5*


----------



## zwamborn

Why is these thread closed?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591190

2013-03-06 by anog


----------



## Ni3lS

All done



zwamborn said:


> Why is these thread closed?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591190
> 
> 2013-03-06 by anog


Try asking moderator z0rg or try the search function. It could be a duplicate under a different name.


----------



## mohammed ghani

BAGHDAD | Iraq Gate ( Twin Tower ) |+ 100m | 2 X 30 fl | U/C


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599541&highlight=


----------



## kanye

^done


----------



## hkskyline

Construction has started. Please move out of the proposed section : 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=468277


----------



## kanye

done^


----------



## Momo1435

TOKYO | Yomiuri Newspaper Tokyo Head Office Building | 200m | 33 fl | U/C 

= Topped out.

TOKYO | Yomiuri Newspaper Tokyo Head Office Building | 200m | 33 fl | T/O


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## Samolymp

Incity tower's construction has begun today.


----------



## erbse

*I know it's not the best place to ask, but please - someone clean this thread from trolling/spam on a regular basis: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332767&page=232

Thanks. kay:*


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544348&highlight=tianjin

T/O => U/C

reason: topped out means it has reached it's final height, not just roof. the spires are not yet done


----------



## kanye

^thx, done.


----------



## tim1807

*NEW YORK | 56 Leonard Street | 253m | 821ft | 57 fl | U/C*

to 

*NEW YORK | 56 Leonard Street | 250m | 821ft | 57 fl | U/C*


----------



## kanye

done^


----------



## tim1807

Please change
*NEW YORK | 105 West 57th | 212m | 697ft | 51 fl | Prep
*
to

*NEW YORK | 107 West 57th | 212m | 697ft | 51 fl | Prep*

http://southeast.construction.com/yb/se/article.aspx?story_id=184449488
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1496564


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## davidwsk

Hi Mod, 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1357469&page=2

This project has been completed.
thx.


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## zwamborn

Dear mods, this projekt is completed

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1257233


----------



## zwamborn

Dear mods, this projekt is completed

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1049613&page=3


----------



## sieradzanin1

zwamborn said:


> Dear mods, this projekt is completed
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1257233





zwamborn said:


> Dear mods, this projekt is completed
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1049613&page=3


Done.


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=981920&page=3

topped out

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103115819#post103115819

topped out (maybe even completed already)


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1236973&page=3


GUANGZHOU | GT Land Landmark Plaza | 200m x 2 | 656ft | U/C 

|||||||||||||
VVVVVVVV

GUANGZHOU | GT Land Landmark Plaza | 280m | 918ft | 200m | 656ft | U/C


----------



## kanye

all done


----------



## ThatOneGuy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=333931
Topped out.


----------



## kanye

^done.


----------



## zwamborn

Xi'an Greenland Center is UC

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1401520


----------



## kanye

^done.


----------



## tita01

completed

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=578767&page=35


----------



## kanye

^done


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*WUHAN | Guangdong Development Bank Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1180703
*Topped out* (maybe even *Completed*)


----------



## kanye

^done


----------



## Galandar

Hey there,

May I kindly ask you to move The Crescent from Proposed to Under construction section and update information about it as the number of floors is 35-44.

Thanks in advance! :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=514085&page=10

T/O


----------



## kanye

all done


----------



## Munwon

Supertall
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1053491&page=5


----------



## Pals_RGB

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104910475#post104910475

Title change - 
*MUMBAI | Kohinoor Square | 203m | 48 fl | U/C

*to

*MUMBAI | Kohinoor Square | 203m | 52 fl | T/O*


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Munwon

Please Amend height of IB tower http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105178775#post105178775
298 meters now!!!
http://www.fosterandpartners.com/projects/ilham-baru/


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## zwamborn

These threads are the same tower

JIANGYIN | Hailan Innovation Tower | 258m | 60 fl | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1375507

Please delete:
WUXI | Hailanchuang International Plaza | 258m | 60 fl | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1337537


----------



## kanye

ty ^done


----------



## davidwsk

Hi mod, 

kindly rename the title 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556739

KUALA LUMPUR | Elite Pavilion Tower | 230m | 50 fl | U/C

thx.


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## eurico

mod please add the height for this thread's title

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105449868#post105449868

its 771ft 

according to this 

www.emporis.com/building/the-pakubuwono-signature-jakarta-indonesia2


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## univer

HANOI | Lotte Center | 267m | 65 fl | U/C
=>* HANOI | Lotte Center | 267m | 65 fl | T/O*

Thanks.


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=578567&page=4

T/O, maybe even completed


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## zwamborn

Dear mods, please Change the title

CHENGDU / Yintai Center / 220m is UC now 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1558973


----------



## kanye

^
done


----------



## vraem

change title...the title is misspelled

VALENCIA VZ | La Isla Multiespacio 252m+ | 55 fl | 100m+ | 34 fl | 12 fl | U/C

to

VALENCIA | The Multispace Island | 252m+ | 55 fl | 100m+ | 34 fl | 12 fl | U/C


----------



## kanye

done^


----------



## Galandar

Dear mods, may I ask you to move Babillon Tower from 'Skyscrapers' to 'Highrises' section since its actual height will be 166 m? Thanks!


----------



## Delta1088

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1112849 <- this should be in supertall section!
http://www.cscec4b.com.cn/show_news.asp?id=6726
according to its construction company this is actually 325m tall. The news is newer than the 299.7m one, which is in June. This one's in July!
"总建筑面积220000平米，地下4层，地上68层，建筑总高度325米，是目前南宁市在建项目最高的超高层项目。"
Total construction area 220000 Square meter, with 4 levels of basement and 68 levels, total heights 325meter, and is Nanning's current tallest building under construction."


----------



## anakngpasig

please change status to *T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1193799

thanks


----------



## ThatOneGuy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=552132
Completed


----------



## kanye

all done.


----------



## smfarazm..

KARACHI | Bahria Icon Tower | 268m + 191m | 62fl + 41fl | U/C 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1287963&page=4


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## Joseph Gomes

Height Change

From SHENZHEN | Lihe Tower | 210m | 48 fl | U/C 

To SHENZHEN | Lihe Tower | 230m | 757ft | 48 fl | U/C

Sources: http://zsy.szpl.gov.cn/tzgg/201210/t20121030_77269.html , http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/shenzhen/lihe-tower/14330/ , http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=10173&extra=page=1&amp;filter=type&amp;typeid=166&page=56

Thread Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1274533


----------



## RegioManio

*Height and number of floors change*

Please change this thread title from 

MONTERREY | Complejo VAO | 265m | 61 fl | 150m | 37 fl | 100m+ | 27 fl | U/C ‎

To

*MONTERREY | Complejo VAO | 276m| 67 fl | 150m | 37 fl | 100m+ | 27 fl | U/C ‎*

Sources: 

http://www.thorntontomasetti.com/news/spotlight/219-torre_koi
KOI Tower official website: (In Spanish):http://www.koi.mx/
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=463513&page=230

Thanks.


----------



## desertpunk

Joseph Gomes said:


> Height Change
> 
> From SHENZHEN | Lihe Tower | 210m | 48 fl | U/C
> 
> To SHENZHEN | Lihe Tower | 230m | 757ft | 48 fl | U/C


Done! (nice tower! )




RegioManio said:


> Please change this thread title from
> 
> MONTERREY | Complejo VAO | 265m | 61 fl | 150m | 37 fl | 100m+ | 27 fl | U/C ‎
> 
> To
> 
> *MONTERREY | Complejo VAO | 276m| 67 fl | 150m | 37 fl | 100m+ | 27 fl | U/C ‎*
> 
> Thanks.



Done! :cheers:


----------



## Joseph Gomes

Height change

*From* SHENZHEN | Tencent Coastal Tower | 256m | 840ft | 50 fl | 196m | 643ft | 40 fl | U/C

*To*

SHENZHEN | Tencent Coastal Tower | 248m | 814ft | 50 fl | 194m | 636ft | 40 fl | U/C

Source: http://www.cscec2b.com.cn/_d275894466.htm , http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread....page=1&amp;filter=type&amp;typeid=167&page=28 , http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/shenzhen/tencent-coastal-tower-1/

Thread Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1453152


----------



## sieradzanin1

Joseph Gomes said:


> Height change
> 
> *From* SHENZHEN | Tencent Coastal Tower | 256m | 840ft | 50 fl | 196m | 643ft | 40 fl | U/C
> 
> *To*
> 
> SHENZHEN | Tencent Coastal Tower | 248m | 814ft | 50 fl | 194m | 636ft | 40 fl | U/C
> 
> Source: http://www.cscec2b.com.cn/_d275894466.htm , http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread....page=1&amp;filter=type&amp;typeid=167&page=28 , http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/shenzhen/tencent-coastal-tower-1/
> 
> Thread Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1453152


Done.


----------



## Joseph Gomes

Height Change 

From SHENZHEN | Excellence Houhai Project | 200m | 46 fl | U/C

To 

SHENZHEN | Excellence Houhai Project | 210m | 689ft | 46 fl | U/C

Sources: http://www.rhc.com.cn/caseview.aspx?id=370 , http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=35384&extra=page=1&page=12 ,


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## Pals_RGB

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586377&page=18#post107911753

Scaled down to 48 floors.
Roof around 187 m / with spire +200 m

*MUMBAI | Indiabulls Sky | 200m+ | 48 fl | U/C *


----------



## Pals_RGB

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=624739&page=6

53 floors and 250m. Source - SSCI thread

*MUMBAI | Ahuja Towers | 250 m | 53 fl | U/C*


----------



## Pals_RGB

Site prep

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1656786&highlight=mumbai


----------



## Pals_RGB

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1260095&highlight=mumbai

*MUMBAI | Indiabulls Sky Suites | 291m | 810ft | 75 fl | U/C *

Source - click here


----------



## Pals_RGB

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1584615&highlight=mumbai

Less than 200m. Move it to Highrises section.


----------



## Pals_RGB

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1262871&highlight=mumbai

*MUMBAI | Orbit Terraces | 207m | 60 fl | U/C*

Source - click here


----------



## desertpunk

^^

All done! :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1604936

dublicate with

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1662065

the threads from the archived thread could be just put into the front of the posts in the current thread.


----------



## Pals_RGB

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1540254&highlight=mumbai

60 FLOORS AND 220M NOW.


----------



## Ni3lS

KillerZavatar said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1432560&page=2&highlight=chengdu
> 
> complete, or at least topped out





KillerZavatar said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1604936
> 
> dublicate with
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1662065
> 
> the threads from the archived thread could be just put into the front of the posts in the current thread.





Pals_RGB said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1540254&highlight=mumbai
> 
> 60 FLOORS AND 220M NOW.


Done


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1180711&page=2

topped out


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108764389#post108764389

topped out


----------



## Bolzeng

4 WTC
Comleted.


----------



## kanye

KillerZavatar said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108764389#post108764389
> 
> topped out


done


KillerZavatar said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1180711&page=2
> 
> topped out


done


Bolzeng said:


> 4 WTC
> Comleted.


cladding still missing I guess


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

This tower has had 2 plant floors added to the top - now 220m, 60fl. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108880832


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1540259&highlight=mumbai

=> 140m, 35floors, topped out, move to highrise section


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108910760#post108910760

MUMBAI | New Cuffe Parade | 205m | Lodha Dioro | 63 fl x 2 | Lodha Elisium | 63 fl x 2 | Lodha Evoq | 63 fl + | U/C 

to

MUMBAI | New Cuffe Parade | Lodha Dioro | 205m | 63 fl x 2 | Lodha Elisium | 205m | 63 fl x 2 | Lodha Evoq | 63 fl + | U/C

or to

MUMBAI | New Cuffe Parade | Lodha Dioro | Lodha Elisium | 205m | 63 fl x 4 | Lodha Evoq | 63 fl + | U/C

New Cuffe Parade is the name of the whole project, the title is a bit confusing with the current title


----------



## Pals_RGB

^ :lol: New Cuffe Parade will have more towers btw. I read somewhere there are a total of 12 buildings.


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108911641#post108911641

MUMBAI | Oberoi Esquire | 200m+ x 3 | 50 fl x 3 | U/C 

to

MUMBAI | Oberoi Esquire | 50 fl x 3 | U/C 

and move to highrise section until a height over 200m is confirmed, which sadly is unlikely


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1540250

this one move to highrise aswell.

all six towers are probably only 180m or lower.


----------



## Elster

Oh killerzavatar i am so sorry for you,nothing happened,next time the buildings would be higher


----------



## eurico

mod please change the title of this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550965&page=5

from JAKARTA | Pakubuwono Signature | 235m | 771ft | 50 fl | U/C 

to JAKARTA | Pakubuwono Signature | 250m | 820ft | 50 fl | T/O

thank you in advance, cheers


----------



## kanye

all done


----------



## Clique

Mod, please change this thread title. thanks. 

*LONDON | Hertsmere Tower | 242m | 75 fl | Pro*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1673214


----------



## n20

Dear Mods,

Please change the status of Mumbai | Orchid Enclave from U/C to T/O

Thanks!


----------



## kanye

^^done


----------



## Edil Arda

Hey guys!
We can move this to High Rise section: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1676759

Thanks!


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1526462

prep


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*NANCHANG | Sheraton Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1224711
*T/O*

*NANCHANG | Peace Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=669104&page=2&langid=5
*T/O*

*HARBIN | Innovation & Entrepreneurship Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1325901
*T/O*

*HARBIN | Agricultural Science and Technology International Center*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1300433
*T/O*

_Thanks!_


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1695878&highlight=karachi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1695876&highlight=karachi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1602503&highlight=karachi
is dublicate with:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1287963&highlight=karachi

delete all threads except the biggest one with the most posts. the fourth of the links


----------



## Mohsin17

I created two threads by mistake for same building
plz delete this one

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1695878


----------



## kanye

All done


----------



## Mohsin17

Thank you


----------



## eurico

mod please change the title of this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1645715

from JAKARTA | GCNM Tower | 209m | 55 fl | 51 fl | U/C

to JAKARTA | Domaine | 209m | 55 fl | 51 fl | U/C


----------



## kanye

Done


----------



## Denjiro

Please modify this thread's title:

_HO CHI MINH CITY | Vietcombank Tower | 206m | 40 fl | U/C_

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1145995

--> *HO CHI MINH CITY | Vietcombank Tower | 206m | 40 fl | T/O*


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## eurico

mod please change the title of this thread, its 230 m :cheers:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1645715

JAKARTA | Domaine | 209m | 55 fl | 51 fl | U/C

to

JAKARTA | Domaine | 230m | 55 fl | 51 fl | U/C

thank you kay:


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## eurico

mod please change the title and move this thread into skyscrapers section, the main tower is already U/C and reach level 6, thank you kay:

*JAKARTA | St. Moritz Tower | ~275m | 65 fl | Prep*

to

*JAKARTA | St. Moritz Tower | 275m | 65 fl | U/C*


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## ThatOneGuy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111801959

Tower 1 is Complete


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Height change

TIANJIN | Bohai Bank Tower | 240m | 787ft | 55 fl | T/O 

To

TIANJIN | Bohai Bank Tower | 270m | 886ft | 55 fl | T/O

Source: http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/tianjin/bohai-bank-tower/11155/

Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1251663&page=3


----------



## RockAss

CHENGDU | Sichuan Airlines Plaza | 200m | 45 fl | U/C >> CHENGDU | Sichuan Airlines Plaza | *204m* | 45 fl | *T/O*

CHENGDU | Pinnacle One | 200m | 47 fl | U/C >> CHENGDU | Pinnacle One | 200m | 47 fl | *T/O*

Thanks


----------



## Ni3lS

RockAss said:


> CHENGDU | Sichuan Airlines Plaza | 200m | 45 fl | U/C >> CHENGDU | Sichuan Airlines Plaza | *204m* | 45 fl | *T/O*
> 
> CHENGDU | Pinnacle One | 200m | 47 fl | U/C >> CHENGDU | Pinnacle One | 200m | 47 fl | *T/O*
> 
> Thanks


Done


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Height Change

CHONGQING | United International | 271m | T/O

To

CHONGQING | United International | 287m | 942ft | T/O

Source: http://skyscrapercenter.com/chongqing/united-international-mansion/382/

Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=749018



Height Change

CHONGQING | Dongfang International Plaza | 250m | 51 fl | 161m | U/C

To

CHONGQING | Dongfang International Plaza | 261m | 856ft | 51 fl | 161m | 528ft| U/C

Source: http://skyscrapercenter.com/chongqing/dongfang-international-plaza-1/15424/



Status Change

CHONGQING | Glory International Center | 203m | 40 fl | U/C

To

CHONGQING | Glory International Center | 204m | 668ft| 40 fl | T/O

Source: http://skyscrapercenter.com/chongqing/glory-international-center/15428/

Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1598095


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113216740#post113216740

back to prep i guess


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113241592#post113241592

Completed


----------



## Ni3lS

All done


----------



## Jakob

*U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1230553&page=2


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Height change

SHENZHEN | Coastal Center | 201m | 47 fl | U/C

To 

SHENZHEN | Coastal Center | 225m | 738ft | 46 fl | U/C

Source: http://image14.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20131118/23/66226531201311182311473560108863107_037.jpg , http://img13.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20121031/18/66226531201210311834581490175012435_012.jpg

Thread link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516672


----------



## ThatOneGuy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1556391
Topped out a long time


----------



## KillerZavatar

the title got changed *again*. i thought we had this settled, the height is 299.8m, so the title must say 300m, because we round all heights like that for all other buildings, but the building stays in the same section.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1569133&page=2


----------



## Faisal Shourov

KillerZavatar said:


> the title got changed *again*. i thought we had this settled, the height is 299.8m, so the title must say 300m, because we round all heights like that for all other buildings, but the building stays in the same section.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1569133&page=2


It should be written as 300m because on SSC all building heights are rounded. Whether it's a supertall or not is another discussion. But it should be written as 300m


----------



## kanye

all done


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Height Change

From SHENZHEN | CNOOC New Tower | 230m | ~40 fl | 200m | ~34 fl | U/C

To

SHENZHEN | CNOOC New Towers | 210m x 2 | 689ft x 2| 45 fl x 2 | U/C

Source: http://wenku.baidu.com/link?url=DVP...MNjDA41jHR4WYJnvs6fHGhXPlWV3mfK0hmGY3EyxL-KOG

Thread link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1042859


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## Pals_RGB

Following thread titles need to be changed.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494433

From - DELHI | M3M Golf Estate | 60 fl x 2 | 44 fl x 4 | U/C 

To - *GURGAON | M3M Golf Estate | 60 fl x 2 | 44 fl x 4 | U/C *

_______________________________________________

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494427

From - DELHI | North Eye | 255m | 66 fl | U/C

To - *NOIDA | North Eye | 255m | 66 fl | U/C*

_______________________________________________


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Height change

CHONGQING | Financial Street - Westin Hotel | 231m | 54 fl | Com

To 

CHONGQING | Financial Street - Westin Hotel | 245m | 805ft | 54 fl | Com

Source: http://skyscrapercenter.com/chongqing/the-westin-chongqing-liberation-square/8900/ , http://www.cnmaojin.com/news/show.php?itemid=1498

Thread link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289211&page=3


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113990978#post113990978

250m


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1539576

210mx4


----------



## anakngpasig

dp


----------



## Pals_RGB

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1654929

Change the thread title to -

MUMBAI | Lodha [email protected] Altamount road | 240m | 48 fl | U/C

Altamount road is actually the name of the road. The project name is still unknown.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

STATUS CHANGE

SHENZHEN | VC&PE Tower | 202m | 44 fl | U/C
To

SHENZHEN | VC&PE Tower | 202m | 44 fl | T/O

Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600645&page=3

&

SHENZHEN | Excellence Houhai Project | 210m | 689ft | 46 fl | U/C
To 

SHENZHEN | Excellence Houhai Project | 210m | 689ft | 46 fl | T/O

Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1453187&page=3

& 

SHENZHEN | CASC International Center | 232m | 761ft | 50 fl | 134m | 442ft | 31 fl | U/C
To 

SHENZHEN | CASC International Center | 232m | 761ft | 50 fl | 134m | 442ft | 31 fl | T/O

Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=949702&page=3


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1432556

name has a typo, it is Yunda (运达), not Yuanda


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=114497310#post114497310
complete

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1506478&page=2

T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=114499841#post114499841

T/O


----------



## Ni3lS

All done


----------



## Pals_RGB

T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1584615


----------



## desertpunk

Got it!


----------



## Jakob

Please change the title and move it to the highrise section:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=932942

ISTANBUL | Signature | 120m | 30 fl | Prep


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## IThomas

Please, can someone change name? thank you 

*MILAN | CityLife District | Il Dritto - Allianz Tower | 207m | 679ft | 50 fl | U/C*

here


----------



## Ni3lS

Bit too much information there. Name of the structure and city is sufficient.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1233563


----------



## sieradzanin1

Azer_Akhundov said:


> T/O
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1233563


Done.


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change height to *282m*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670574


----------



## Ni3lS

^^ What's the exact source?

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/taguig-city/landmark-66/5208/


----------



## anakngpasig

^^that's the latest elevation height right there  one of the forumers (theapex) works with the contractor kay:


----------



## Ni3lS

kay:


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=114974849#post114974849

T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1561591&page=2

T/O


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## GoR_Vrn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=284984

MOSCOW | Grand City Moscow | 283m | 50 fl | U/C

to

MOSCOW | Plot 15 | 283m | 50 fl | U/C

http://www.wernersobek.de/index.php?page=71&modaction=detail&modid=620

Grand City Moscow — old project


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Height correction

From SHENZHEN | Lihe Tower | 230m | 757ft | 48 fl | U/C

To SHENZHEN | Lihe Tower | 231m | 757ft | 48 fl | U/C

The actual height is 230.86m or 757 feet, the meter value needs to be rounded to 231m

Thread link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1274533


----------



## kanye

^^done


----------



## Ni3lS

Seoul_Korea said:


> Change the title to *TAIPEI | Far Eastern Banqiao Shopping Center | 207m | 50 fl | Com* and move to DN Archive


Done, need update picture though



anakngpasig said:


> Please change title to *MANILA | Garden Towers | 220m | 60 fl | 200m | 54 fl | U/C*
> 
> Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553958
> 
> Source: http://www.emporis.com/building/garden-tower-2-makati-philippines
> http://www.emporis.com/building/garden-tower-1-makati-philippines
> 
> ***
> 
> Please change title to *MANILA | Shang Salcedo Place | 256m | 65 fl | U/C*
> 
> Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1506209
> 
> Source: http://www.emporis.com/building/shang-salcedo-place-makati-philippines
> 
> ***
> 
> Please change title to* MANILA | Milano Residences | 210m | 55 fl | U/C*
> 
> Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1386768
> 
> Source: http://www.emporis.com/building/milano-residences-makati-philippines
> 
> Thanks!


Please see if you can find a different source as Emporis is quite unreliable and usually out of date. Sometimes they even get their info from our forum. CTBUH is better.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Change the title from *YEKATERINBURG | Iset Tower | 209m | 52 fl | U/C* to *YEKATERINBURG | Iset Tower | 209m | 52 fl | T/O*


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Change the title from *IZMIR | Folkart Towers | 200m x 2 | 40 fl x 2 | U/C* to *IZMIR | Folkart Towers | 200m x2 | 656ft x2 | 40 fl x2 | T/O*


----------



## desertpunk

Done!


----------



## Pals_RGB

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744418&highlight=mumbai

165m x 3 and move to the highrises section.

__________________________________________________

T/O - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=624739&highlight=mumbai


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Change the name from *TOKYO | Nishi-Shinjuku 5-chome Center North District Redevelopment | 209m | 60 fl | U/C* to *TOKYO | The Park House Nishishinjuku 60 | 209m | 60 fl | U/C*


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## KillerZavatar

MOSCOW | Plot 15 | 283m | 50 fl | U/C 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=284984&page=16

should feature x 2 in the title, it's connected twin towers


----------



## Pals_RGB

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1540337&page=5

*MUMBAI | One Avighna Park | 266m x 2 | 64fl x 2 | U/C*


----------



## Munwon

To UC
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1297533&page=2


----------



## desertpunk

Done!


----------



## RiSHi

COLOMBO | Indocean Developers (Altair) | 240m | 65 fl | Prep  to *U/C*


----------



## desertpunk

Done!


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
also move to other subsection. you renamed it, but accidently left it in the proposed section


----------



## desertpunk

Got it!


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Change the title from *BAKU | Crescent Development Project | 203m | 666ft | 35-44 fl | U/C* to *BAKU | Crescent Development Project | 210m | 689ft | 52 fl | 170m | 558ft | 35 fl | U/C*

Thanks


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Change the title from *MELBOURNE | Pearl Tower | 254m | 72 fl | U/C* to *MELBOURNE | Pearl Tower | 254m | 833ft | 72 fl | T/O*


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Change the title from *ISTANBUL | Skyland Istanbul | 284m x2 | 180m | U/C* to *ISTANBUL | Skyland Istanbul | 284m x2 | 932ft x2 | 65 fl | 64 fl | 180m | 591ft | U/C*


----------



## sieradzanin1

Seoul_Korea said:


> Change the title from *BAKU | Crescent Development Project | 203m | 666ft | 35-44 fl | U/C* to *BAKU | Crescent Development Project | 210m | 689ft | 52 fl | 170m | 558ft | 35 fl | U/C*
> 
> Thanks





Seoul_Korea said:


> Change the title from *MELBOURNE | Pearl Tower | 254m | 72 fl | U/C* to *MELBOURNE | Pearl Tower | 254m | 833ft | 72 fl | T/O*





Seoul_Korea said:


> Change the title from *ISTANBUL | Skyland Istanbul | 284m x2 | 180m | U/C* to *ISTANBUL | Skyland Istanbul | 284m x2 | 932ft x2 | 65 fl | 64 fl | 180m | 591ft | U/C*


Thank you Seoul_Korea. It's fantastic job.  Done.


----------



## Ni3lS

Done



IThomas said:


> Change the title from MILAN | Il Dritto - Allianz Tower | 207m | 680ft | 50 fl | T/O to *MILAN | CityLife - Il Dritto | 207m | 680ft | 50 fl | T/O*
> 
> Thanks!


Why again a name change? The original name was Citylife - Il Dritto. Did Allianz cancel the contract or something?


----------



## kanye

CityLife might be the name for the complex.


----------



## Ni3lS

kanye said:


> CityLife might be the name for the complex.


Yes it is and it used to be in the thread title until someone requested otherwise. If people keep on requesting name changes for the same thread we need to keep on changing it over and over again, which is pointless. We can't make everyone happy.


----------



## eurico

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550965&page=7

^^ it's completed kay:


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Please, change the title from *GUANGZHOU | GT Land Landmark Plaza | 280m | 918ft | 200m | 656ft | U/C* to *GUANGZHOU | GT Land Landmark Plaza | 280m | 918ft | 46 fl | 207m | 678ft | 46 fl | T/O*


----------



## sieradzanin1

eurico said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550965&page=7
> 
> ^^ it's completed kay:





Seoul_Korea said:


> Please, change the title from *GUANGZHOU | GT Land Landmark Plaza | 280m | 918ft | 200m | 656ft | U/C* to *GUANGZHOU | GT Land Landmark Plaza | 280m | 918ft | 46 fl | 207m | 678ft | 46 fl | T/O*


Done.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

BRISBANE | 111 Mary St. + 222 Margaret St. | 297m | U/C is now known as BRISBANE | Brisbane Skytower | 270m | 89st | Prep

Height and design has changed, and it isn't yet under construction so if it could be move to appropriate subsection. Thanks.


----------



## IThomas

Ni3lS said:


> Yes it is and it used to be in the thread title until someone requested otherwise. If people keep on requesting name changes for the same thread we need to keep on changing it over and over again, which is pointless. We can't make everyone happy.


CityLife is the name for the complex. It's more understandable for everyone. Allianz Tower was the name we had have given to the skyscraper. For sure CityLife - Il Dritto is the official one.

Even the other two towers have been renamed. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600857
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1691015


----------



## sieradzanin1

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> BRISBANE | 111 Mary St. + 222 Margaret St. | 297m | U/C is now known as BRISBANE | Brisbane Skytower | 270m | 89st | Prep
> 
> Height and design has changed, and it isn't yet under construction so if it could be move to appropriate subsection. Thanks.


Done.


----------



## eurico

it's T/O mod kay:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=524958&page=11


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## dj4life

Height change: STOCKHOLM | Tellus Tower | 225m | Pro -> STOCKHOLM | Tellus Tower | *237m* | *75 fl* | Pro / Thank you.


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## eurico

mod please change the title of this thread, it's already T/O, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1527889&page=13

JAKARTA | Chase Tower | 200m+ | 47 fl | U/C

to

JAKARTA | Sinarmas-MSIG Tower | 245m | 48 fl | T/O


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Change the title from *SHENZHEN | 209m | Prince Plaza | prep* to *SHENZHEN | Prince Plaza | 209m | 686ft | Prep* and move to Proposed Skyscrapers


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Pals_RGB

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1540334&page=4

Please change the thread title to - 

*MUMBAI | Omkar Alta Monte | 73 fl | 65 fl | 58 fl | 50 fl | U/C*


----------



## Pals_RGB

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1654925&highlight=mumbai

*MATUNGA (W) | W54 | 36fl | 140m | U/C*


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## eurico

mod please change the titlke of this thread, It's no longer Waldorf Astoria Hotel's project anymore

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1568715

JAKARTA | BTPN Tower | 200m+ | 48 fl | 25 fl | U/C


----------



## mafd12

Change to 49 floors:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1784039&highlight=



Thank you for your attention.


----------



## eurico

change height and floors number mod...

from JAKARTA | Menara Astra | 260m | 49 fl | U/C

to JAKARTA | Menara Astra | 270m | 51 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1681523


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Ni3lS said:


> Done


I apparently requested to merge these threads 1 month ago...



Faisal Shourov said:


> Request to merge threads
> 
> Hi-Tech Headquarters | 220m | U/C + SHENZHEN | Rongchao Headquarters Tower | 250m | 820ft | U/C
> 
> Combined thread name: SHENZHEN | Rongchao Headquarters Tower | 250m | 820ft | U/C
> 
> 
> They're the same project according to gaoloumi.
> 
> Thread links: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1615097 , http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516670


----------



## Ni3lS

Apparently I forgot. Should be fixed


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Ni3lS said:


> Apparently I forgot. Should be fixed


Better late than never! :cheers:


----------



## spectre000

Please change to "Complete"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=746080

From

NEW YORK | 4WTC (150 Greenwich Street) | 298m | 977ft | 72 fl | T/O

To

NEW YORK | 4WTC (150 Greenwich Street) | 298m | 977ft | 72 fl | Com


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Samolymp

Hi, I think a mod made a mistake because the Tour Incity, in Lyon, France isn't topped out. The final height will be reached by the spire, not by the crown.
Thanks !


----------



## sieradzanin1

Samolymp said:


> Hi, I think a mod made a mistake because the Tour Incity, in Lyon, France isn't topped out. The final height will be reached by the spire, not by the crown.
> Thanks !


I'm so sorry.


----------



## droneriot

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121331303#post121331303

Topped out.


----------



## davidwsk

Kindly please change the title 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=756318

to 
KUALA LUMPUR | KL Eco City | 243m | 63 fl | | U/C

Reference: http://www.tylin.com/en/projects/kl_eco_city


Thanks.


----------



## mafd12

Change the name to *North Point V*:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121369443


Thank you for your attention.


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1126953&page=3
both towers topped out


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*KUNMING | Harmony Century*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=971042
*T/O*


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## hunser

30 Park Place has T/O: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=576845&page=68

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121750037&postcount=1350


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=642133&page=7

complete, or at least T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=977316&page=4

T/o


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## dj4life

GOTHENBURG | Karlavagnstornet | *265m* | *75 fl*| *App* for http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1654179&page=3&highlight=gothenburg


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## evilbish

This one is now topped out 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1042859


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1559288

topped out


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1455063&page=2
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516594

complete


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1558966

from
CHONGQING | Shangxingquo International Plaza | 293m | 65 fl | U/C

to
CHONGQING | Shangxin International Plaza | 293m | 65 fl | U/C

don't know why the name was so weird


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1573433&highlight=chongqing

name should be "Orient Plaza"


----------



## eurico

it is completed now mod....

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=524958&page=13

cheers


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## Ch.W

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1300433&page=2
*complete*


----------



## Ch.W

*complete*
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1565305&page=3


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## Ch.W

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122998100#post122998100
Please change title to topped out


----------



## Ch.W

*also topped out*
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123013305#post123013305
and please change the hight, according to gaoloumi and CTBUH final hight is 269m
www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=565442&extra=page=2&page=1
http://skyscrapercenter.com/building/tongde-kunming-plaza/14799


----------



## Ni3lS

Done



Ch.W said:


> www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122998100#post122998100
> Please change title to topped out


Final height seems off though. Looks more like 170 than 270 meters.


----------



## Blackhavvk

17-18 MIBC 288+288 ---> 337+289


qddd said:


> На сайте Ренейссанс Констракшн появилась высота:
> Комплекс Renaissance Moscow Towers, расположенный на участке 2,41 га, состоит из двух небоскребов. В 60-этажном здании разместятся офисы. 65-этажное здание будет иметь жилое назначение. Высота башен составит 289 м и 337 м. Общая площадь комплекса — 357 тыс. кв. м. Парковка рассчитана минимум на 2952 машино-места.
> 
> http://www.rencons.com/ru/projects/renaissance-moscow-towers/


google translate
The site appeared Renaissance Construction height:
Complex Renaissance Moscow Towers, situated on a plot of 2.41 hectares, consists of two skyscrapers. In the 60-storey building will house offices. 65-storey building will have residential purpose. The height of the tower will be 289 m and 337 m. The total area - 357 sq. M. m. Parking is designed for at least 2952 cars.


----------



## GoR_Vrn

^^

http://www.rencons.com/en/projects/renaissance-moscow-towers/

Renaissance Construction is the general contractor of the project, which will strengthen the company’s profile of high-rises and residential buildings. Renaissance Development is participating in the project development, which in turn will significantly contribute to the asset value of Renaissance Development.

The complex called Renaissance Moscow Towers, which is located on a 2.41-hectare plot, consists of two high-rise buildings. One tower is a 60-storey office building, the other is a 65-storey residential building. The towers will reach a height of 289 m and 337 m. The gross building area of the project is 357,000 m². The car park has a minimum capacity of 2,952 vehicles.


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1558974

the name of the building is 东方希望天祥广场

which should be translated to "Oriental Hope Intertek Plaza" or "Intertek Oriental Hope Plaza", whichever you may prefer. The first one is the literal translation and the second one might be better. Intertek group is the name of the developer.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544348

the website of the group says their english name is "Glorious Oriental"

so the buildings name is "Glorious Oriental Central Square" 光耀东方中央广场


----------



## KlausDiggy

Please change the height to 246m.

ROTTWEIL | Power-Tower | 244m | U/C


Source (Height): http://www.aufzugsturm-rottweil.de/news/


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## davidwsk

Kindly please merge these 2 threads. It's duplicate:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1616741

and

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811882

And rename the thread to 

*PETALING JAYA | Dk-City | 285m | 72 fl | U/C*

Thanks.


----------



## davidwsk

Kindly please rename the thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1706012

to

*KUALA LUMPUR | Pavilion Damansara Heights | 200m+ | 50 fl+ | Prep* 


Thanks.


----------



## Ch.W

Please change title to topped out
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1287887&page=6


----------



## sieradzanin1

davidwsk said:


> Kindly please merge these 2 threads. It's duplicate:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1616741
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811882
> 
> And rename the thread to
> 
> *PETALING JAYA | Dk-City | 285m | 72 fl | U/C*
> 
> Thanks.





davidwsk said:


> Kindly please rename the thread:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1706012
> 
> to
> 
> *KUALA LUMPUR | Pavilion Damansara Heights | 200m+ | 50 fl+ | Prep*
> 
> 
> Thanks.





Ch.W said:


> Please change title to topped out
> www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1287887&page=6


Done.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1122931&page=6

T/O?


----------



## davidwsk

Kindly please merge threads for Empire City. Additional thread has been created by Azey.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600555


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123715159


Thanks.


----------



## Ch.W

Please change the hight to 300m and the thread in the supertall section
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123746598#post123746598
Thanks!


----------



## towerpower123

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123796522&postcount=81

Please rename it 118 Fulton Street instead of 112. Also, piling is underway. Is it under construction yet or still prep.


----------



## ZZ-II

Ch.W said:


> Please change the hight to 300m and the thread in the supertall section
> www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123746598#post123746598
> Thanks!


i'll add it to the list as soon it is moved


----------



## Ni3lS

SkYsCrApEr2013 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1122931&page=6
> 
> T/O?


Done



davidwsk said:


> Kindly please merge threads for Empire City. Additional thread has been created by Azey.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600555
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123715159
> 
> 
> Thanks.


No need to merge. Deleted the duplicate that was created the latest.



Ch.W said:


> Please change the hight to 300m and the thread in the supertall section
> www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=123746598#post123746598
> Thanks!


Data is inaccurate. 



towerpower123 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123796522&postcount=81
> 
> Please rename it 118 Fulton Street instead of 112. Also, piling is underway. Is it under construction yet or still prep.


Changed the name. Would be great if we could see a photo of the actual pit before moving it


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change to T/O:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670574

Thanks!


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Seoul_Korea

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1381331&page=2

Change the title from

*HEFEI | Ahcof City Plaza | 200m | U/C*

To 

*HEFEI | Ahcof City Plaza | 200m | 656ft | 51 fl | T/O*
-----

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591048&page=2

Change the title from

*HEFEI | Landscape Brilliant Center | 250m | U/C*

To

*HEFEI | Landscape Brilliant Center | 250m | 820ft | T/O*
-----

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1520770

Change the title from

*SUZHOU | CSSD Plaza | 222m | 47 fl | U/C*

To

*SUZHOU | CSSD Plaza | 222m | 728ft | 47 fl | T/O*
-----

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479338

Change the title from

*GUANGZHOU | Tianhebei Tower | 212m | 696ft | U/C*

To 

*GUANGZHOU | Tianhebei Tower | 212m | 696ft | 50 fl | T/O*
-----

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1043725&page=2

Change the title from

*INCHEON | Songdo Global Campus Daewoo Prugio | 230m | 754ft | U/C*

To 

*INCHEON | Sondo Global Daewoo Prugio Towers | 230m | 754ft | 45 fl | T/O*
-----

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1221989
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1608122

Merge these threads and move to *DN Archive* under the title:

*CHONGQING | Yingli International Plaza | 215m | 705ft | 46 fl | Com *
-----

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1184311&page=3

Change the title from

*CHANGSHA | Poly Nanhu Plaza | 235m | U/C*

To

*CHANGSHA | Poly Nanhu Plaza | 235m | 771ft | 52 fl | Com *

And move to *DN Archive*


----------



## erbse

Could some of the HD renders here be added to the *30 Park Place* thread's post #1?


----------



## mafd12

Change the name to *Chapultepec Uno:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572454&page=4


Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Ni3lS

Seoul_Korea said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1381331&page=2
> 
> Change the title from
> 
> *HEFEI | Ahcof City Plaza | 200m | U/C*
> 
> To
> 
> *HEFEI | Ahcof City Plaza | 200m | 656ft | 51 fl | T/O*
> -----
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591048&page=2
> 
> Change the title from
> 
> *HEFEI | Landscape Brilliant Center | 250m | U/C*
> 
> To
> 
> *HEFEI | Landscape Brilliant Center | 250m | 820ft | T/O*
> -----
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1520770
> 
> Change the title from
> 
> *SUZHOU | CSSD Plaza | 222m | 47 fl | U/C*
> 
> To
> 
> *SUZHOU | CSSD Plaza | 222m | 728ft | 47 fl | T/O*
> -----
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479338
> 
> Change the title from
> 
> *GUANGZHOU | Tianhebei Tower | 212m | 696ft | U/C*
> 
> To
> 
> *GUANGZHOU | Tianhebei Tower | 212m | 696ft | 50 fl | T/O*
> -----
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1043725&page=2
> 
> Change the title from
> 
> *INCHEON | Songdo Global Campus Daewoo Prugio | 230m | 754ft | U/C*
> 
> To
> 
> *INCHEON | Sondo Global Daewoo Prugio Towers | 230m | 754ft | 45 fl | T/O*
> -----
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1221989
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1608122
> 
> Merge these threads and move to *DN Archive* under the title:
> 
> *CHONGQING | Yingli International Plaza | 215m | 705ft | 46 fl | Com *
> -----
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1184311&page=3
> 
> Change the title from
> 
> *CHANGSHA | Poly Nanhu Plaza | 235m | U/C*
> 
> To
> 
> *CHANGSHA | Poly Nanhu Plaza | 235m | 771ft | 52 fl | Com *
> 
> And move to *DN Archive*


Done, however still no update was provided for the Incheon thread. 



erbse said:


> Could some of the HD renders here be added to the *30 Park Place* thread's post #1?


Please pm me a post or drop it here.



mafd12 said:


> Change the name to *Chapultepec Uno:*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572454&page=4
> 
> 
> Thank you for your attention.


Done


----------



## Ch.W

*complete*
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1587553
Please change title and section
Thaks a lot


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Please change the name to:

*BAKU | Crescent Bay | 210m | 689ft | 52 fl | 170m | 558ft | 35 fl | U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1002003


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Ch.W

Please change the hight from 293m to *278m.*
There is no source for 293m but a lot of for 278m.
Thanks
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124628856#post124628856


----------



## RegioManio

Please merge the following threads:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746601

and 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1451596

IMO, the latter title should be kept, but updating two of the towers' heights and number of floors:

MONTERREY | Metropolitan Center | 210m | 50 fl | 181m | 50 fl | 130m | 30 fl | U/C

Thanks!


----------



## meds

Please change title to:

*IZMIR | Mistral İzmir | 48 fl | 216m | 38 fl | 154m | U/C *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1230553


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Nice reported changes.


----------



## IThomas

please mod, can you move this thread to the right section (proposed skyscrapers)? thanks 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1826050


----------



## ThatOneGuy

This is complete:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1556391


----------



## Ni3lS

Done



Ch.W said:


> Please change the hight from 293m to *278m.*
> There is no source for 293m but a lot of for 278m.
> Thanks
> www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124628856#post124628856


Done



RegioManio said:


> Please merge the following threads:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746601
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1451596
> 
> IMO, the latter title should be kept, but updating two of the towers' heights and number of floors:
> 
> MONTERREY | Metropolitan Center | 210m | 50 fl | 181m | 50 fl | 130m | 30 fl | U/C
> 
> Thanks!


Just deleted the most recent one, no point in duplicates.


----------



## Samolymp

Can you please change
*LYON | Tour Incity | 200m | 656ft | 36 fl | U/C* to
*LYON | Tour Incity | 200m | 656ft | 36 fl |T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124985679

Thanks !


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## dj4life

A request for a name change:

GOTHENBURG | Karlavagnstornet | 265m | 75 fl | App to
GOTHENBURG | *Karlatornet* | 265m | 75 fl | App

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125070640#post125070640

The official name is Karlatornet. Thank you.


----------



## Ch.W

Can you change the hight from 289m to 285m. And the floors from 78 to 63.
The sources i found deals with those numbers. And when you count the floors too it's obvious that there are never 78. Thanks a lot
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125259055#post125259055125259055#post125259055


----------



## Ch.W

Please change the title from Pro to App.
Final design is out and the plot is ready for preparation. 
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1281503


----------



## Ch.W

Complete^^
Please change title and section
Thanks a lot
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125288407#post125288407


----------



## Mith252

Hi guys got some posts issues in this thread:

SINGAPORE | Tanjong Pagar Centre | 290m | 951ft | 68 fl | U/C

I accidentally copied some post over twice. Is it okay to help to remove the extra post? Thanks anyway.


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Ch.W

Please change title to topped out
Thanks^^
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430329&page=2


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Ch.W

Please change title to topped out
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125481439#post125481439
Thanks


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## mafd12

Change to *172m:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1790280&page=3


Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## jhalsey

Half of Skyscrapercity is now in Spanish - some bug?


----------



## Pals_RGB

Topped out

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1793393&highlight=mumbai


----------



## Mr Cladding

22 Bishopsgate has been approved , please amend the the status of this thread to reflect this.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128650043#post128650043


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## BrickellResidence

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572454&page=4

Final Height is 241m


----------



## anakngpasig

Please move to Highrises section and change title to:

MANILA | Net Park | 162m | 38 fl | T/O

Link:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1341931

Thanks!


----------



## Zaz965

moderator, do you consider this building topped out? take a look
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1581543&page=14


----------



## kimahrikku1

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1618698&page=3

Please change from T/O to Comp


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=112859891

Please change this title from

China Resources Qianhai Center | 260m | 853ft | 230m x 2 | 755ft x 2 | 200m | 656ft | U/C

to

China Resources Qianhai Center | 300m | 984ft | 260m | 853ft | 240m | 787ft | Prep *

...and move it to proposed supertall section.

Source:
http://www.zj32.com/index.aspx?menuid=5&type=articleinfo&lanmuid=10&infoid=2978&language=cn

The source is over a year old but does correspond with all renderings and scale models we have seen.
Thank you! 

*removed the 200m and 170m towers because the title was too long


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## dars-dm

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=476904&page=69 is 246m and completed


----------



## kanye

^done


----------



## sali_haci

ISTANBUL | Metropol İstanbul | 250m | 821ft | 62 fl | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478444



www.sercan.de said:


> According to the construction company the height will be 300m.
> http://www.gapinsaat.com/metropol-istanbul
> 
> Looks like the roof height will be around 280m and with the spires 300m.


So main tower will be 300m tall and the 2 smaller ones are 150m each. Looks like Istanbul is getting it's first supertall. :banana:


----------



## danial.z5

sali_haci said:


> ISTANBUL | Metropol İstanbul | 250m | 821ft | 62 fl | U/C
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478444
> 
> 
> 
> So main tower will be 300m tall and the 2 smaller ones are 150m each. Looks like Istanbul is getting it's first supertall. :banana:


Agree. The tower could transform Istanbul is a beautiful city:banana::banana:


----------



## anakngpasig

Hi mod, please change title to:

MANILA | SM-Keppel Tower 2 | 210m | 48 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1723869

Tower is 43 floors + 5-floor retail podium = 48 fl. It'll be as tall as the 210m tower 1 (Banco de Oro Corporate Center)

Thanks!


----------



## eurico

mod please move this thread to highrise section, the office tower wasn't reach 200m after all

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1568715&page=9

^^ and it is already T/O :cheers:


----------



## Mith252

Hi mod, this particular building is not completed yet so it should be:

SINGAPORE | PS/100 | 209m | 27 fl | T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803129&page=6

while this building is completed and in operation.

SINGAPORE | CapitaGreen | 242m | 46 fl | Com

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1486379&page=9


----------



## Mr Cladding

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1860023

Please modify the name of said scheme from 31 London to 31 London Street


----------



## totaleclipse1985

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1301501&page=6

please change to T/O


----------



## davidwsk

davidwsk said:


> Please merge these 2 threads, it's duplicated.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742506
> 
> and
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1876824
> 
> Thanks.


..


----------



## totaleclipse1985

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875161

please unlock the thread, move it to the highrises section and change the title to unknown high and ca 40 floors as long as we don't know the final specifications.

The developer does not name the final hight:
http://www.genzon.com.cn/cProjectDetailed.aspx?PartMenu=14&Part=44&id=23

but there definetly are three large office high-rises under construction that in my very humble opinion deserve a thread


----------



## dj4life

Please change to:

STOCKHOLM | Tellus Towers | 237 m & 177 m | 78 & 58 fl | Pro
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655472&highlight=stockholm


----------



## eurico

mod please move this thread to highrise section, height change

JAKARTA | MNC Media Tower & Park Hyatt Hotel | 173 | 38 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1782524

thank you


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588601

complete, move to archives


----------



## chilcano

change title:

MONTERREY | Torre KOI | 282m | 925ft | 67fl | U/C

to

MONTERREY | Tower KOI | 279m | 69fl | U/C

according to:
source

thanks


----------



## RegioManio

^^



chilcano said:


> change title:
> 
> MONTERREY | Torre KOI | 282m | 925ft | 67fl | U/C
> 
> to
> 
> MONTERREY | Tower KOI | 279m | 69fl | U/C
> 
> according to:
> source
> 
> thanks


The thread indicated by user chilcano, is duplicated. *Please remove it*, since it *duplicates* the following thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1437365

In any case, the height of tallest tower has been modified as indicated by chilcano, so the *thread title should be changed to*:


*MONTERREY | Complejo VAO | 279m | 69 fl | 150m | 37 fl | 100m+ | 27 fl | U/C*


Thanks


----------



## Ni3lS

All done


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Change the title

From: *KUALA LUMPUR | Hotel Equatorial Redevelopment | 260m | 52 fl | U/C*

To: *KUALA LUMPUR | Equatorial Plaza | 260m | 853ft | 52 fl | U/C*

---
Change the title

From: *KUALA LUMPUR | Elite Pavilion Tower | 230m | 50 fl | U/C*

To: *KUALA LUMPUR | Pavilion Suites | 230m | 755ft | 50 fl | U/C*


----------



## chilcano

change title:

MONTERREY | Complejo VAO | 279m | 69 fl | 150m | 37 fl | 100m+ | 27 fl | U/C

to

MONTERREY | Complex VAO | 279m | 69 fl | 150m | 37 fl | 100m+ | 27 fl | U/C

only english


----------



## RegioManio

^^



chilcano said:


> change title:
> 
> MONTERREY | Complejo VAO | 279m | 69 fl | 150m | 37 fl | 100m+ | 27 fl | U/C
> 
> to
> 
> MONTERREY | Complex VAO | 279m | 69 fl | 150m | 37 fl | 100m+ | 27 fl | U/C
> 
> only english



Sorry, but I don't think this is necessary as other Mexican buildings have been added to this section by Mexican forumers by their name in Spanish and that has not been a problem at all (examples: Torre BBVA Bancomer, Torre Reforma, etc).

Being the thread launcher several years ago, I kindly ask Mods to leave the thread title as it is now, since this is the name of the project.

Thanks


----------



## kimahrikku1

Please change :
GOYANG | Ilsan Yojin Y-City | 200m+ | 59 fl x 8 | U/C 
To
GOYANG | Ilsan Yojin Y-City | 200m+ | 59 fl x 8 | *T/O*


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change title to:

MANILA | Shang Salcedo Place | *249.8m | 67 fl* | U/C

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1506209

Information Source: http://www.lamudi.com.ph/journal/25-upcoming-skyscrapers-that-will-shape-metro-manilas-skyline/

Thanks!


----------



## Victhor

Please change title from:

SHANGHAI | South Bund Central Tower | 280m | 919ft | 61 fl | Pro

to:

SHANGHAI | Henderson Xuhui Tower | 280m | 919ft | 61 fl | Pro

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1898160

Thanks!


----------



## RegioManio

Please change the following thread title from

MONTERREY | Metropolitan Center | 210m | 50 fl | 170m | 40 fl | 130m | 30 fl | U/C

to 

*MONTERREY | Metropolitan Center | 230m | 56 fl | 181m | 45 fl | 130m | 30 fl | U/C*

Tallest tower height has been upgraded to 230m including spire. This information comes from the developers' FB account, among other sources, who have indicated this (in Spanish).

Second tower height has also been changed to 181m.

Thanks


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1737180

Move to U/C


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=468277&page=8

not U/C, but demo


----------



## Jos998

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430491&page=10

move to Highrise, the final height of st moritz is 158m with 42fl and it already T/O


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change to T/O:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1506209

Thanks!


----------



## anakngpasig

joshsam said:


> Do you have a source for this floor increase?


Here: http://www.therisemakati.com/model_units.html#ta02


----------



## anakngpasig

joshsam said:


> Are the interiors finished as well?


Some tenants have already moved in. The mall at the podium is also already open.


----------



## Ch.W

Please change both to complete and to the right section
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1558974&page=2
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1613304
Thanks


----------



## Ch.W

I opened a new thread and later i saw there's already such thread. Sorry my fault:bash:
Could you put them together? And also in the right section, this was my second fault:bash::bash: It's not clear if already u/c so it belongs in the proposed category. 
Thanks a lot
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...ghlight=urumqi
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132499314#post132499314


----------



## Spookvlieger

All done


----------



## Ch.W

According to CTBUH and Emporis it is finished.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430329&page=2&highlight=dalian


----------



## kanye

^done


----------



## RegioManio

One more time, I kindly ask mods to take care of this (old) request... I've noticed that other more recent requests have already been fulfilled... so, if you need some more sources:

1) Height has been changed on the Mexican and Latinscrapers forums

2) Height has been confirmed by project developer's PR office through their FB account and posted on SSC

Thanks!




RegioManio said:


> Please change the following thread title from
> 
> MONTERREY | Metropolitan Center | 210m | 50 fl | 170m | 40 fl | 130m | 30 fl | U/C
> 
> to
> 
> *MONTERREY | Metropolitan Center | 230m | 56 fl | 181m | 45 fl | 130m | 30 fl | U/C*
> 
> Tallest tower height has been upgraded to 230m including spire. This information comes from the developers' FB account, among other sources, who have indicated this (in Spanish).
> 
> Second tower height has also been changed to 181m.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Ch.W

I just opened a new thread but somehow i've postet it twice. 
Could you please delate the first one? Thanks
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1919632
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1919633


----------



## Ch.W

And this one is complete:banana: please change the title and section. Thanks again
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132700117#post132700117


----------



## Ch.W

Another "dead card" also complete. Time to clean up this section^^
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1455208&page=2&highlight=liuzhou


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## Ch.W

Complete:cheers:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1506483&page=2


----------



## Ch.W

Complete
And much shorter: *181,8m*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132781646#post132781646


----------



## Ch.W

According to CTBUH complete
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132811079#post132811079


----------



## Ch.W

Please change to topped out
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132862677#post132862677


----------



## West Front

West Front said:


> New height:
> 
> From:MEXICO CITY | Torre Reforma | 244m | 801ft | 57 fl | T/O
> 
> To: MEXICO CITY | Torre Reforma | 246m | 807ft | 57 fl | T/O
> 
> 246 m are handled in local Mexico City Forum


Already changed the height???


----------



## erbse

For consistency with other threads (see for instance), the english name of the city should be used here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1925691&page=6

Please rename it to:

*GOTHENBURG | Karlatornet | 266m | 873ft | 64 fl | Pro *

Thanks!


----------



## davidwsk

U/C now ..please change to 
*JOHOR BAHRU | Forest City | 200m+ | 50 fl+ | U/C *

for thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1726324&page=2


Thanks.


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1719497

move to highrise section


----------



## rodolfokw

Please change the title of this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1795737

To: *BALNEARIO CAMBORIU | Yachthouse Residence Club | 277m x 2 | 909ft x 2 | 80 fl x 2 | U/C
*

Thanks!


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844947

complete, send to archives


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change the title to:

MANILA | *Skysuites Tower | 223m* | 44 fl | U/C

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=872400
Source: https://m.propertyasia.ph/property/35741

Thanks!


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Height and name change

SHENZHEN | Tencent Coastal Tower | 248m | 814ft | 50 fl | 194m | 636ft | 40 fl | T/O
To

SHENZHEN | Tencent Seafront Tower | 250m | 820ft | 52 fl | 192m | 643ft | 40 fl | T/O

Source: http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/tencent-seafront-tower-1/13860

Thread link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1453152


----------



## West Front

MONTERREY | Complejo VAO | 279m | 69 fl | 150m | 37 fl | 100m+ | 27 fl | U/C

To

San Pedro Garza Garcia | Complejo VAO | 280m | 65 fl | 150m | 37 fl | 100m+ | 27 fl | U/C


----------



## Adm.Adama

*NAIROBI | Britam Tower | 200m | 656ft | 31 fl | U/C*

The height for this tower has been updated and should be moved to the Skyscraper Section.

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1772663&page=4


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Change the title

From: *CHANGCHUN | Changchun IFC | 213m | U/C*

To: *CHANGCHUN | Changchun IFC | 226m | 741ft | 47 fl | U/C *


----------



## Harryx5

Could you plea chage the data of this thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1060701&page=17

From

BOGOTA | BD Bacata | 240m | 67 fl | 200m | 56 fl | T/O

TO

BOGOTA | BD Bacata | 240m | 67 fl | 216m | 56 fl | T/O 

This is the official confirmation of the buildiers of the height of the skyscrapers


proyopal01 said:


> Miren me volvieron a confirmar la Altura así que si tienen inconvenientes vayan con ellos o con la constructora a hablar, además ya se molestaron. Yo ya me quedo con que la Norte mide 216mts





proyopal01 said:


> Confirmación de la altura! Menos mal se aclaro todo


----------



## Spookvlieger

West Front said:


> MONTERREY | Complejo VAO | 279m | 69 fl | 150m | 37 fl | 100m+ | 27 fl | U/C
> 
> To
> 
> San Pedro Garza Garcia | Complejo VAO | 280m | 65 fl | 150m | 37 fl | 100m+ | 27 fl | U/C


Why not keep MONTERRY as the place of the tower + do you have the thred link. Sometimes it's hard to find thread because there are a lot!

----------------------

All other requests done


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1236973&page=5

complete, as shown by CTBUH

http://skyscrapercenter.com/complex/420


----------



## Hudson11

please rename this thread to: 

JERSEY CITY | *One Journal Square | 272m | 892ft | 79 Fl | 213m | 700ft | 46 Fl | App*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1706769&highlight=jersey+city

information source: http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=7533019&postcount=49


----------



## Zaz965

T/O :cheers:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1578827


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change status to *T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497579

Thanks!


----------



## mafd12

Change to *+200m:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=135153323#post135153323


Thank you for your attention.


----------



## erbse

This thread should go back to the City/Metro forum, like this one!


----------



## RegioManio

Please change the following thread status to T/O:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745101

Thanks in advance


----------



## Zaz965

please,China Merchants Bank Tower is T/O
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729700


----------



## RegioManio

Please change the following thread status to "Completed". Thanks in advance.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1527607


----------



## JloKyM

Should be changed to U/C and moved 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1946461


----------



## kanye

done


JloKyM said:


> Should be changed to U/C and moved
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1946461


still Prep


----------



## eurico

mod please move this thread to main section, it is already U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1883033&page=3

JAKARTA | Millenium Centennial Tower | 254m | 53 fl | U/C


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=996493&page=29

archives


----------



## Harryx5

Please change the thread 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1784039&page=3
from
CARTAGENA | Hotel Estelar Bocagrande | 202m | 663ft | 49 fl | T/O 
To
CARTAGENA | Hotel Estelar Bocagrande | 202m | 663ft | 52 fl | T/O 

Official comunication of Hotel Estelar in Cartagena with its final height and number of floors.
This is from Colombia newspaper El Tiempo


----------



## Pals_RGB

304 meters

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1666083&page=2&highlight=mumbai


----------



## Braudian88

Change the height, floors and name...

From:MEXICO CITY | Torre Mitikah | 267m | 876ft | 62 fl | U/C

To:MEXICO CITY | Mitikah | 267.3m | 877ft | 67 fl | U/C



vicraya2 said:


> Ya promocionan la torre en el terreno con su render oficial :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su altura oficial compartida por una arquitecta involucrada en el proyecto Mitikah, 267.30 metros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1963632

prep needs to move to the other section and name should be:

HANGZHOU | Gate of Wisdom | 280m x 2 | 64 fl x 2 | Prep


----------



## davidwsk

Kindly please transfer the thread below to "Highrise U/C" section:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=137045827#post137045827

and renamed to
KUALA LUMPUR | Legasi Kampong Bharu | 160m | 525ft | 43 fl | 29 fl | U/C


Thanks.


----------



## tim1807

This one is T/O, thanks.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586239


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## davidwsk

Kindly pls renamed
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=137803023&posted=1#post137803023

to
KUALA LUMPUR | Sky Suties @ KLCC | 230m x 3 | 62 fl x 3 | U/C

Thanks.


----------



## Hudson11

listed as complete, but not yet moved: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138002507


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Please change the name to:

*BAKU | Baku Tower | 277m | 50 fl | U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=135166622&highlight=baku#post135166622


----------



## **RS**

Move to Highrises
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138115949#post138115949 --->> *MOSCOW | Central | 175m x 3 | 53 fl x 3 | 48 fl | 45 fl x 2 | 37 fl | U/C*


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134259108 --->> *MOSCOW | Capital Towers | 212m x 3 | 695ft x 3 | 48 fl x 3 | U/C*


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change to T/O
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440574

Thanks!


----------



## redden

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139587762#post139587762

Please update to a height of 204m and construction has started.


----------



## aquamaroon

Hi! In the proposed skyscrapers section, "925 S Figueroa Tower" has just listed a height for the project: 975 ft or 297.18 m (297m i guess if you round down). Here is the thread in the proposed section:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139712724#post139712724

And this tower is still in the proposal stage just FYI. Thank you very much :cheers:!


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=227659&page=119

Needs to be changed back to 278 metres and 62 floors, to match the title in the London regional forum. The 255m flat-topped design was withdrawn by the developers, and the previously consented 278m stepped design is the one currently being built.


----------



## stewie1980

BANGKOK | Lumpini Sukhumvit 24 | +200m | 54 fl | was completed a while ago.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139822224#post139822224


----------



## davidwsk

Sorry pls merge two threads below

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1802315
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139897347#post139897347

And rename to 
KUALA LUMPUR | The Colony by Infinitum | 250m | 56 fl | U/C


Thanks.


----------



## RegioManio

Please merge the following threads:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1578605

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1952909

... and rename the resulting thread to

MEXICO CITY | Torre Mitikah | 267m | 877ft | 67fl | U/C

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=227659&page=119
> 
> Needs to be changed back to 278 metres and 62 floors, to match the title in the London regional forum. The 255m flat-topped design was withdrawn by the developers, and the previously consented 278m stepped design is the one currently being built.


I'm not sure why but my request appears to have been ignored. 
Can the thread title please be changed to LONDON | 22 Bishopsgate | 278m | 912ft | 62 fl | U/C - thank you!


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

I took the time to sort through all skyscraper threads for Shenzhen, and the following threads need to be moved/renamed. Thanks to whoever takes care of it 

Completed:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1520785&page=2
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1453152&page=7
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516670
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1018823&page=6
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1722929
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516672&page=2
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1472711&page=4
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1042859&page=3 -> 2x210m according to http://skyscrapercenter.com/building/cnooc-new-tower-1/16729
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1611722&page=2
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516667&page=4
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1453147&page=6
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1559211&page=2 -> 2x 158m according to http://skyscrapercenter.com/building/excellence-meilin-project-tower-1/15838
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1520799&page=16
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1561591&page=3 -> New name: Upperhills North Towers
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600645&page=4

T/O:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.phpt=1516671&page=3
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693407
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1453165&page=4
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875161 -> Please reopen, the towers are definitely 200m+ judging from satellite pictures: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=22.550599&lon=113.938155&z=19&m=b
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1274533&page=7

U/C:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1971201 -> Source: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=22.576026&lon=114.118788&z=19&m=b
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827900
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1790568

On Hold:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1453173
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1453170

Prep:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516668 -> The main tower appears to be located on the partially excavated part of the plot, the concrete structure is just a podium or annex.

Pro:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1746111 -> Site is still occupied: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=22.741158&lon=114.258432&z=19&m=b

Delete:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1774442 (duplicate) -> Existing thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1642290


----------



## Tiago Domiciano

Please rename this thread to BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIÚ | Yachthouse by Pininfarina | 277m x 2 | 81 fl x 2 | U/C

Thanks.


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461834&page=13

these have been completed for way too long now, please move to archives


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=660138&page=3

please move to archives, complete


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1909281

complete, archives please


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1317197&page=4

also complete, archives


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1481265&page=2

complete, please move to archives


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change to T/O:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=140842983

Thanks!


----------



## akif90

WRONG POST


----------



## Gadiri

This thread must be update with 55 floors (not 45).

SALÉ | BMCE Bank Tower | 250m | *45 fl* | U/C


----------



## Bassik

MOSCOW | Capital Towers | 216m x 3 | 709ft x 3 | 48 fl x 3 | U/C

New

MOSCOW | Capital Towers | 266m x 3 | 873ft x 3 | 61 fl x 3 | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=141411612#post141411612


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1674185&page=12

complete, please move to archives


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1401578&page=3

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1401582&page=3

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1499673&page=4

complete, please move to archives


----------



## Hudson11

*COMPLETED.*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627809&page=23&highlight=madison+park


----------



## eurico

dear mods please change the title of this thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2021822

from JAKARTA[Mori Building]266m[59Fl[U/C

to JAKARTA | Mori Building | 266m | 59 fl | U/C 

thank you in advance


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1850089

move to archives or delete thread please


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1558964&page=3

complete, archives


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479321&page=2

complete, archives


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1261421&page=3

complete, archives


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1180715&page=3

complete please move to archives


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1742691&page=3

also complete, please archives


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738825&page=13

complete please move to archives


----------



## Mith252

Hi, some changes to the following projects:

*Topped Out*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1538341&page=5

*Completed*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1803129&page=7


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1619401

complete please move to archives


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525301

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=715596&page=4

also complete


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459417&page=3

complete archives please


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change title to:

MANILA | Century Spire *| 245m | 60 fl |* U/C

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142421024
Source: http://libeskind.com/work/century-spire/

Thanks!


----------



## eurico

all of this projects are TO so please the title

JAKARTA | Menara Astra | 262m | 51 fl | T/O
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1681523&page=22

JAKARTA | District 8 | 279m | 60 fl | 44 fl | 26 fl | 40 fl | 49 fl x 2 | 34 fl | T/O
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1526462&page=38

JAKARTA | World Capital Tower | 244m | 54 fl | T/O
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1521895&page=17

JAKARTA | Casa Domaine | 230m | 55 fl | 51 fl | T/O
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1645715&page=20

JAKARTA | Anandamaya Residences | 200m+ | 47 fl | 44 fl | 44 fl | T/O
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1785130&page=14

JAKARTA | Sequis Tower | 210m | 39 fl | T/O
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1681528&page=19

thank you kay:


----------



## Hudson11

demo is finished. Please update the title to *NEW YORK | 11 Hoyt Street | 202m | 664ft | 51 fl | Prep*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142437154#post142437154


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1828441&page=2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1662491&page=5

complete please move to archives


----------



## [email protected]

*Completed*

*Trump Tower Manila*


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430477&page=3

complete please move to archives


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1578827

https://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/xian-center/22846

complete please move to archives


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922035

https://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/asia-pacific-center/25512

archives please


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516656&page=2

archives please

https://www.skyscrapercenter.com/complex/831


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1230553&page=14

complete please archive


----------



## the man from k-town

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1634954

completed please archive, thanks


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1598098&page=10

complete


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1661128&page=19

been completed for almost 2 years


----------



## Momo1435

Name and height change for this project.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1811704


from:

*YOKOHAMA | Yokohama Kitakanadori North District Redevelopment A-4 Block | 200m | U/C *

to:

*YOKOHAMA | The Tower Yokohama Kitanaka | 212m | 58 fl | U/C*


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=679676&page=11

been complete for a while


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478444&page=9

been complete for a while


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1290845&page=2

complete


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=755952&page=19

been complete for some time now


----------



## Harryx5

Could you please update the folowing thread 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1650643&page=13

from: 

BOGOTA | Atrio | 268m | 59 fl | 201m | 44 fl | U/C

to

BOGOTÁ | Torres Atrio | 270m | 202m | 59fl | 46fl | E/C

This is the oficial information of the builder.

Website
http://pyd.com.co/project/atrio/










Thanks,

Harryx5


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1634455&page=9

been complete for a while now


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693133

complete


----------



## Jakob

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1611250&page=4

New name: YDA Center
Height: 167m
Floors: 40 fl
-> Please move over to the highrise section, thank you!


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1536773

complete

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/menam-residence/18132


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1604365&page=2

complete

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/marque-sukhumvit/15825


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1145481&page=3

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1528746&page=2

been complete for some time now


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1810534

also complete

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/baoji-ifc/24947


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=833284&page=5

been complete for a while


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1290827&page=3

complete


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1026205&page=2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1611035&page=5

complete


----------



## gao7

Completed

SUZHOU | Modern Media Plaza 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1267741


----------



## [email protected]

Please change the status of the two buildings below to T/O

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1486556&page=11

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700580&page=6


----------



## Tupac96

Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=796226&page=6

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497579&page=7

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904694

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1840307


----------



## robertsieg

T/O

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842449&page=2


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479363&page=2

Complete


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1672508&page=2

Complete


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1558965
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516671&page=3

Complete


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=548707&page=52

Please move to Proposed section until the second tower begins. Thanks


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=971042&page=4

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1874363&page=5

Complete


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693407
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1885416&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1957850&page=2

Complete


----------



## Hudson11

skagern said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693407
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1885416&page=2
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1957850&page=2
> 
> Complete


I moved the last one, but we could use some recent shots of the first two before they get archived.


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1290815&page=3

Complete


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440231&page=4

Complete, yoll Hudson I tried to download images from SOM's website but I couldn't. If you want try and download some of the completion photos from the website then upload here. 

Then can be archived (link in the thread).


----------



## SoboleuS

Please change this thread title: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1990822
To: *WARSAW | Warsaw Unit | 202m | 45 fl | U/C*


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1469283&page=2

Complete


----------



## [email protected]

Please change the name of the building, from SM-Keppel Tower 2 to *The Podium West Tower*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=154330426#post154330426


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1821585

complete


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497584&page=3
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1277327
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1919633
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586239&page=8
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1437365&page=18
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=890244&page=6
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479305&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729700
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1391984&page=4
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544721
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623854&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479340&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875159
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586377&page=10
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479354&page=3
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1684083&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1741145&page=5
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1491139&page=2

These are complete, please archive


----------



## Tupac96

Please move to proposed section

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1569620

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1543028


----------



## Tupac96

Complete and downsized to 30 floors

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1540254


----------



## Tupac96

Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1432560&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1257277&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549878

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1881927

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700495&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745101&page=5


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1795736&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1577417

Please merge
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1681542

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1795737&page=4

Please merge


----------



## Tupac96

Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1662065&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1568797&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1918219

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1557912


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1457084

On hold


----------



## Tupac96

Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1602845&page=4


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=802068&page=8

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1127633&page=4

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1297533&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670720

Complete


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693134

Complete


----------



## ReginaMills

Can you move this and change the title, it's actually 300 meters tall. Move this to supertall section. 

KARACHI | Bahria Town ICON | 300m | 62 fl | 191m | 41 fl | T/O

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1287963&page=14


----------



## Tupac96

On hold

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902312

Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1456096&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1529631&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1520770&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1436881&page=2


----------



## lukahead6

This is Completed and no longer Topped Out
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1737180&page=3


----------



## lukahead6

This is Completed
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2029204

Also this is completed:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1607856&page=2

Also this is completed:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1567777&page=2

Also this is completed:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1669666&page=11

Also this is completed: (I saw pics somewhere of the middle part cladded up, and the latest pic is from April)
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2022142


----------



## Tupac96

Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1105899&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1126261&page=4

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1357277&page=14

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1576701&page=3


----------



## Tupac96

Please merge. Thank you in advance

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1908660

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1678796


----------



## lukahead6

If this was cladded up like in the last image in April it must be complete. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1961223&page=4

This is also definitely done, I saw it on some pics a while ago in some of the panoramic photos of Nanshan.
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1814701


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1529375&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=982526&page=2
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1455557&page=3

Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1569256&page=2

T/O


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1051603

On hold

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1689126

This one was never under construction, please move back to proposed section


----------



## Tupac96

Tupac96 said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1051603
> 
> On hold
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1689126
> 
> This one was never under construction, please move back to proposed section


Thank you for quickly responding to my request, please can you also move the second link too


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440727

Complete


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1693135

On hold as mentioned in the last post

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/wine-international-tower/18886


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1539474&page=13

Is this meant to be moved to the proposed section?


----------



## kanye

^It's fine to leave it in the Skyscrapers-section


----------



## Tupac96

Please merge

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494593&page=19

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1794209


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459415&page=6

Complete
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950320

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2121898&page=2

Please merge


----------



## Tupac96

Complete 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1654929


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1479366&page=2

Complete


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=548707&page=52

I don't think this thread should be here. The skyscraper is complete and the highrise is still proposed. Please move to appropriate section. Thanks


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1728&order=desc&page=5

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1657387&page=2

Please merge


----------



## Tupac96

Please move to highrises;

https://www.emporis.com/buildings/1366032/the-line-sukhumvit-101-bangkok-thailand

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1975375


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1558985&page=2

Complete

---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1641723&page=20

Complete

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/soho-podomoro-city/24097
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1126953&page=5

Complete
---
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1785130&page=16

Complete


----------



## davidwsk

Kindly please change the title below to 

from 
KUALA LUMPUR | TSLAW TOWER | 200m+ | 58 fl | U/C
to
KUALA LUMPUR | TSLaw Tower | 200m+ | 58 fl | U/C

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2154132


Thanks.


----------



## davidwsk

Please move this thread to Super tall U/C section and renamed to

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=755766


KUALA LUMPUR | TNB Tower | 300m+ | 984 ft | 68 fl | 150m | 47 fl | U/C


----------



## anakngpasig

T/O
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564922

Thanks!


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1609392&page=6

Complete

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/complex/906


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Hi, a few corrections to do on some parisian projects. Thank you. 

PARIS | Jardins de l’Arche Tower | 206m | 53 fl | App

PARIS | Tour Montparnasse | 231m | 59 fl | Pro


----------



## urbiss

Please change the title below 

from

MONTERREY | SOHL | 265m | 65 fl | U/C

to 

MONTERREY | SOHL | 265m | 62 fl | U/C


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=158122348#post158122348

Thank you


----------



## Hudson11

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Hi, a few corrections to do on some parisian projects. Thank you.
> 
> PARIS | Jardins de l’Arche Tower | 206m | 53 fl | App
> 
> PARIS | Tour Montparnasse | 231m | 59 fl | Pro



Could you please provide sources?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Yes, my bad, I will thought about it next time. This is the building permit for the Jardins de l'Arche Tower :










And the info for the Tour Montparnasse come from this document (page 1 and 5) : http://www.mrae.developpement-durable.gouv.fr/IMG/pdf/190123_mrae_avis_sur_projet_rehabilitation_et_extension_tour_montparnasse_75_delibere.pdf


----------



## oscillation

My mistake, double thread, please delete it. Sorry. 
Thanks to *zwamborn*. :cheers:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2171808


----------



## abdeka

^^ Complete.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=464458&page=14


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1578840&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1366453&page=3

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525987&page=2

All Complete


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1539723

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1516178&page=2

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=919994&page=3

Complete


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2180908

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2180918

Please merge


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change height in the title to:
MANILA | The Estate Makati | *277m* | 60 fl | U/C

Latest report says height is 276.8 meters or round off to 277 meters.

Source: https://www.bworldonline.com/sm-federal-lands-ultra-luxury-project-sees-strong-sales/

Thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2170372

Thanks!


----------



## ushahid

project is now 243m, 218m and 178m- 75floors, 61floors and 50 floors and can u please add Toronto tag to it.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=160471054#post160471054

source = https://urbantoronto.ca/news/2019/07/big-ask-big-give-cumberland-square-makes-drp-debut


----------



## osamah

JEDDAH | Sail Tower - The Shangri-La Hotel | 240m | 64 fl | U/C

Tower has topped out.

Modify the title kindly

Thanks.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Hi, can you please change the title of this thread this way :

PARIS | Tour Montparnasse | 232m | 59 fl | App

Source


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Guys this one is on prep mode. And its not a proposed skyscraper anymore.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2141742

Thank you


----------



## Hudson11

2 buildings there, one is a skyscraper. I'm not sure ground has been broken. The bricks in that photo are leftover from the demolition.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Guys so many buildings tagged as completed there are not actually completed, like this one for example:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1512123&page=26

What is our policy for building status and when a building is characterized as completed?

From what I can see there is no credibility, anyone can say it is complete and the title is automatically changed without verifying real and true information.


----------



## Hudson11

Titles go from left to right in height order. The completed tower is the highrise. The skyscraper is still under construction and it is indicated as such.


----------



## eurico

this project is completed

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1883033&page=11


----------



## [email protected]

This building is now Completed with tenants already moving in.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1723869&page=20


----------



## Jakob

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2005276

Final height and floors revealed:

ISTANBUL | Vakif Bank Headquarters | 221m | 52 fl | 151m | 36 fl | U/C


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Can you move this for proposed supertalls and name it Pro or Hold On?

Thank you

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541865&page=50



> Apparently this thing is back to supertall status. According to FAA filings found by NYGuy at SSP it will be 987 feet, 3 feet above the 300 meter mark.
> 
> https://oeaaa.faa.gov/oeaaa/externa...tion=displayOECase&oeCaseID=417680757&row=331
> 
> I hope it got redesigned yet again, the last few renderings have been utter crap IMO.


----------



## [email protected]

Please change this building from Prep to *U/C* and move the thread from the Proposed Skyscrapers forum to the main Skyscraper forum.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2152642

The video posted in the thread shows that construction has indeed begun.


----------



## Hudson11

DiogoBaptista said:


> Can you move this for proposed supertalls and name it Pro or Hold On?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541865&page=50


FAA submissions don't always indicate final heights and the filings to the city have it well under that figure. I actually visited yesterday and observed a small team at work at the site, so it's still crawling forward.


----------



## skagern

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2034815

Complete


----------



## DiogoBaptista

T/O

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1720


----------



## [email protected]

This is now Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1486556&page=12


----------



## [email protected]

This is also Complete

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1506166&highlight=suites&page=33


----------



## mw123

The second shorter tower has now been increased in height from 207m to 230m and 68fl.

*SYDNEY | One Sydney Harbour | 247m | 72 fl | 230m | 68 fl | 103m | 29 fl | U/C









SYDNEY | One Sydney Harbour | 247m | 72 fl | 207m | 60...


Photos by @cnd - core now above street level. One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr One Sydney Harbour by cnd, on Flickr




www.skyscrapercity.com




*


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

he went up to 226,9m and 67 fl








BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIÚ | Vitra Residence | 227m | 744ft | 67...


July 2015




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Tupac96

*Complete*









KUNMING | Dacheng Financial Business Center | 200m | 46...


2018-01-01 by younghy 2018-01-04 by sjdnicholas




www.skyscrapercity.com













SHANGHAI | West Bund International AI Towers | 230m | 52...


by 海阳鱼 on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Daniiif

complete








TOKYO | Urban Regeneration Step Up Project Takeshiba...


TOKYO | Urban Regeneration Step Up Project Takeshiba District | 210m | 39 fl | 100m | 21 fl | U/C former design renders redevelopment web page: http://www.metro.tokyo.jp/INET/OSHIRASE/2013/05/20n5t200.htm...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Tupac96

*Complete*









DUBAI | ICD Brookfield Place | 282m | 925ft | 54 fl | Com


June 1 by @Gabriel900




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## gao7

Completed.
CHANGCHUN | Changchun IFC | 226m | 741ft | 47 fl | T/O


----------



## EaglesnButterflies

This is ready to start up again. 









GOTHENBURG | Karlatornet | 245m | 804ft | 73 fl | U/C







www.skyscrapercity.com





_Karlatornet’s total budget amounts to approximately SEK 5.5 billion and the building currently reaches eight stories above ground. To date, all the work has been conducted within budget, including constructing the complex foundation. Serneke remains the main contractor and, in connection with the transaction, enters into a turnkey contract with the JV Company for the remaining project development and contract work at a fixed price of approximately SEK 3.2 billion. The value of the order is included in Serneke’s order book for the fourth quarter of 2020. Serneke has provided guarantees and pledged assets in Karlastaden as security for the completion of Karlatornet. The transaction means that construction, which has been held at a minimum since April this year, will resume immediately. According to the updated timeline, occupants are expected to start moving into the tower during the second half of 2023. 









Serneke secures financing for Karlatornet in a structural transaction with Balder


On December 17, 2020, Serneke and Fastighets AB Balder (“Balder”) have entered into a share




news.cision.com




_


*GOTHENBURG | Karlatornet | 245m | 804ft | 73 fl | U/C*


----------



## kanye

^Let's wait for a photo, which shows the tower is really back U/C


----------



## germanicboy

delete


----------



## ed500

Can the following threads be merged, as there are for the same building. Thanks









SHENZHEN | Vanke Headquarters | ~250m | ~820ft | Pro


Located next to Evergrande in Super Bay Headquarters, Could not find height confirmation but looks about 250m based on the renders. Design by Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects. http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2713288&extra=page%3D3&page=1...




www.skyscrapercity.com












SHENZHEN | Vanke Headquarters | 270m | 148m | U/C


Located next to Evergrande in Super Bay Headquarters, Could not find height confirmation but looks about 250m based on the renders. Design by Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects. http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2713288&extra=page%3D3&page=1...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## FirzDaurens_

Please change the title to T/O. Based on emporis website. The height is 207m. Thank you 😀 








KUALA LUMPUR | The Twy Duplex | 207m | 51 fl | Com


Project Name; The Twy Duplex Soho Floor: 51 fl x 2 Categories: Mixed use Developer : Symphony Life -----




www.skyscrapercity.com




*KUALA LUMPUR | The Twy Duplex | 200m x 2 | 51 fl x 2 | U/C*


----------



## FirzDaurens_

Please change the title to
*KUALA LUMPUR | The Landmark @ KL City | 278m x 2 | 73 fl | 72 fl | U/C*
*Thanks *😀








KUALA LUMPUR | Debao Landmark | 278m x 2 | 72 fl | 71 fl...


Project: Debao Landmark Floors: 73 fl and 72 fl Developer: Debao, China Categories: Residential http://www.debao.com.my/index.html Latest, Apr 2018 IMG_8913 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr IMG_9038 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## hkskyline

T/O 









SINGAPORE | CapitaSpring | 280m | 51 fl | Com


Here are some pictures I took of the site today. Here is Part 1 of 2. 2020-12-26-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr 2020-12-26-02 by Mith252-1, on Flickr 2020-12-26-03 by Mith252-1, on Flickr 2020-12-26-04 by Mith252-1, on Flickr 2020-12-26-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr 2020-12-26-06 by...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## oscillation

please change the title name to: 

CHONGQING | Jiefangbei Book City | 286m | 938ft | U/C

to

*CHONGQING | Jiefangbei Book City | 300m | 984ft | 63 fl | U/C

source: 300米！中建八局中标重庆“解放碑时尚文化城”施工总承包*


----------



## davidwsk

Below is the duplicate thread.. kindly pls close this thread









SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com






Thanks


----------



## davidwsk

Kindly pls assist to merge these 2 threads:

Project name is Agile Embassy Garden, U/C now thanks.









KUALA LUMPUR | Agile Embassy Garden | 234m x 3 | 64 fl x...


Project Name: Agile Embassy Garden (British High Commission Redevelopment ) Location : Kuala Lumpur Deveper: Agile, China Final:




www.skyscrapercity.com





And 









SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com





Thanks


----------



## Motherussia

The middle 249m/67fl is now T/O instead of U/C

CHENGDU | Anders Hotel Office | 266m | 67 fl | Prep | 249m | 67 fl | U/C | 229m | 61 fl | T/O









CHENGDU | Anders Hotel Office | 266m | 67 fl | Prep |...


everything posted by 山姆大大大 on gaoloumi progress is from 23rd December 2020 smallest is T/O




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## [email protected]

Please change the status to T/O.









MANILA | The Exchange Square | 204m | 51 fl | T/O


..




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## mw123

Apologies. I created this thread and forgot to put the city name in the thread title in upper case letters. 









GOLD COAST | Epsilon at The Star Residences | 215m |...


The two glass towers towards the left are now under construction. The shorter one is 180m and will house the Dorsett Hotel Gold Coast. It is currently about 75% complete. The taller one on the left is Epsilon and has just started construction. They are part of The Star Casino integrated resort...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

mw123 said:


> Apologies. I created this thread and forgot to put the city name in the thread title in upper case letters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOLD COAST | Epsilon at The Star Residences | 215m |...
> 
> 
> The two glass towers towards the left are now under construction. The shorter one is 180m and will house the Dorsett Hotel Gold Coast. It is currently about 75% complete. The taller one on the left is Epsilon and has just started construction. They are part of The Star Casino integrated resort...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


With the new forum you can edit the thread title yourself


----------



## germanicboy

can you please merge these?
SHENZHEN | Costco South China Headquarters | 210m | U/C | SkyscraperCity Forum (you can just keep the site update, no need for the rendering again)
SHENZHEN | Longhua Costco Galaxy | 195m | Pro | SkyscraperCity Forum
I think it's best to keep it in high rise section since that source is the most recent one


----------



## 499towersofchina

Please change the status of this thread to U/C and move to the main U/C skyscrapers forum.





SHENZHEN | Pingshan Biomedical Park | +200m | U/C


由包括一栋约200米、一栋约150米的超高层在内的15栋建筑集群而成 http://pscf.com.cn/news/9.html http://www.cpidi.com/information_view.aspx?TypeId=86&Id=723&FId=t34:86:34 https://www.sohu.com/a/503196782_121123895...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## 499towersofchina

Also, please change this threads status to T/O.
Thank you.








KUNMING | Rainbow Yunnan First City | 286m | 56 fl |...


2022-05-05 by poulljj




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## 499towersofchina

Please change status from T/O to Completed move to DN archives.
Thank you.








CHONGQING | Gaoke Taiyangzuo | 202m | 39 fl | Com


Chongqing Gaoke Taiyangzuo - The Skyscraper Center 2020-12-04 by K351642692 2022-02-15 by K351642692




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ed500

Please merge and keep in Proposed Skyscrapers with title of the first one.








GUANGZHOU | Greater Bay Area Technology Finance Center |...


Greater Bay Area (Guangzhou) Technology Finance Center The project is located south of Science Avenue, east of Shenzhou Road, and north of Caipin Road. It will plan to construct two 43-storey 20m+ Grade A office buildings, four 34-storey 148-meter high-rise ordinary Grade A office buildings...




www.skyscrapercity.com












GUANGZHOU | Greater Bay Area Technology Finance Center |...


Greater Bay Area (Guangzhou) Technology Finance Center The project is located south of Science Avenue, east of Shenzhou Road, and north of Caipin Road. It will plan to construct two 43-storey 20m+ Grade A office buildings, four 34-storey 148-meter high-rise ordinary Grade A office buildings...




www.skyscrapercity.com












GUANGZHOU | Technology Finance Centre | 210m x 2 | U/C


I couldn't find a thread for this one 包括2栋210m地标性超高层，2栋150m超高层， https://huacheng.gz-cmc.com/pages/2022/04/06/ae7ca80b24b042ac9d09798b8d6ca5a5.html Alleged final heights. No source, so who knows if they are real/final. By chilam1992




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965

this building is not a 200-meter one it is a 180-meter according gaoloumi 😭 








HUIZHOU | Huamao Tower 3 | 180m | 591ft | 45 fl | Com


http://gz.house.sina.com.cn/news/2013-11-04/07573691741.shtml




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## curious.sle

Completed - please update the title, thank you!

BASEL | Roche Tower 2 | 205m | 673ft | 50 fl 
BASEL | Roche Tower 2 | 205m | 673ft | 50 fl | T/O


----------



## 499towersofchina

Please change the title of these threads two threads for these two completed skyscrapers.

The project name is:
*West Bund International AI Towers*









SHANGHAI | West Bund International AI Towers | 230m | 52...


by 海阳鱼 on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com












West Bund International AI Towers | SHANGHAI | 230m | 52...


by yhm on 500px by 凤梨罐头Jun on 500px https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/shanghai-international-air-service-center-230m-52-fl-190m-39-fl-com.1516038/page-3




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965

these skyscrapers are still on hold 😭 😭 








WUHAN | Pan Hai Times Center #1-4 | 223m x 2 | 51 fl x 2...


https://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/wuhan-pan-hai-times-center-1/33850 2018-08-30 by whhb123 2018-09-19 by whhb123




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## 499towersofchina

Please change the status of this newly completed Shenzhen skyscraper project from T/O to Completed and move to DN archives.
Thank you 








SHENZHEN | DJI Headquarters | 212m | 34 fl | 194m | 31...


Man this is next level.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## [email protected]

Please change the status of this project to *Canceled*.









MANILA | DDT Sky Tower | 280m | 62 fl | Cancelled


04/10/2022




www.skyscrapercity.com





*DataLand to launch P11-B project in Q1 2023*



> DLI originally launched the project as an office development before the pandemic. The former DDT Sky Towers will be relaunched in March 2023 as a mixed-use development under the name 947 Sky Towers.
> 
> Mr. Yee said that after the pandemic, demand from companies for co-working spaces grew as some industries adopted hybrid and work-from-home arrangements.


We will create a new thread for the 947 Towers once we get more details on Q1 2023. 

@Hudson11 @kanye @A Chicagoan


----------



## Peter1980

Please change to Completed and amend height thanks.
SYDNEY | 6 & 8 Parramatta Square | 228m | 749ft | 55 fl | U/C
to
SYDNEY | 6 & 8 Parramatta Square | 223m | 732ft | 55fl | Completed








SYDNEY | 6 & 8 Parramatta Square | 223m | 733ft | 55...


Deloitte doubles down on commitment to Western Sydney AccountantsDaily Excerpt Sep 15, 2021 Deloitte on Tuesday announced that staff could be working from new office space in 8 Parramatta Square from as early as September next year, after it signed a 10-year lease for 3,500 square metres of...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## 499towersofchina

Please change the thread title and status for this project in Chongqing to:

CHONGQING | Yubei Wuyue Plaza | 228m | 44 fl | 155m | 38 fl | Com









CHONGQING | Yubei Wuyue Plaza | 228m | 44 fl | 155m |...


source source




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

